#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  - Islam enzo...

## ZwYgStErr

Title says it all.

Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.

Geen hatred aub, alleen vetheid plaatsen aub. 

 :slaap:

----------


## Origi

Saad Shuraim

Almatrood

AbdulWadood Haneef

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *Saad Shuraim
> 
> Almatrood
> 
> AbdulWadood Haneef*


Shuraim ken ik.

Matrood... Heb je voornaam? islamway.com heeft alfabetische lijst op voornamen. 

P.s. Tnx, kga ff checken.

----------


## Origi

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Shuraim ken ik.
> 
> Matrood... Heb je voornaam? islamway.com heeft alfabetische lijst op voornamen. 
> 
> P.s. Tnx, kga ff checken.*


AbdAllah.  :hihi:

----------


## Origi

Er is trouwens nog eentje die er uitspringt wiens naam mij even ontschoten is.

Ik kom er op.  :grote grijns:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *AbdAllah. *


Uiteraard.  :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *Er is trouwens nog eentje die er uitspringt wiens naam mij even ontschoten is.
> 
> Ik kom er op. *


Ik ben fan van geworden van: Ahmad ibn Al-Ajmy. Masha Allah!

Hij leest met gevoel en die toonhoogtes kloppen precies bij de ayaats. 

Wel funny though. Het is alsof hij een soort geprogrammeerd mannetje achter zich heeft, dat zowat bij elke soera huilt.  :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Abd Al-Wadood gaat mij een beetje te mazroob.

P.s.: Al-Hothaifi. Zo een lief stemmetje. Heerlijk om mee te slapen.  :love:

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Koraanrecitatoren (recitators?). 
> 
> De bekenden: Sudaysi, Ghamidi, Abdelbaset enz. ken/heb ik al.
> 
> Iets nieuws voor me?
> 
> 
> 
> (Tis bijna Ramadan, beetje variatie is wel leuk...)*



Ik heb een hele mooi cd meegenomen vanuit Marokko.
Voor de verandering een Marokaan die reciteert en prachtig ook. Macha Allah.

Ik zal vanaaf kijken of ik wat voor je up kan loaden.
En wat zijn naam is  :maf3: .

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Ik heb een hele mooi cd meegenomen vanuit Marokko.
> Voor de verandering een Marokaan die reciteert en prachtig ook. Macha Allah.*


Marokkaanse jochies kunnen pas mooi reciteren, tot ze pubers worden en het verkeerde pad kiezen  :hihi: . Een jongen uit NL. die Marokko 2 jaar geleje representte bij die jaarlijkse wereldkoranrecitatie wedstrijd, o wauw!  :love: 




> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *En wat zijn naam is .*


Lijkt me wel zo handig, ja.

 :hihi: 

Tnx.

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Marokkaanse jochies kunnen pas mooi reciteren, tot ze pubers worden en het verkeerde pad kiezen . Een jongen uit NL. die Marokko 2 jaar geleje representte bij die jaarlijkse wereldkoranrecitatie wedstrijd, o wauw! 
> 
> 
> 
> Lijkt me wel zo handig, ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx.*



Je zit toch op me msn?
Anders stuur ik je daar wel wat.  :grote grijns:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Je zit toch op me msn?
> Anders stuur ik je daar wel wat. *


O ja  :hihi: .

Be right there (als je er bent)!

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *O ja .
> 
> Be right there (als je er bent)!*



Oh niet nu.  :kusgrijs: 
Ben nog op werk.
Zeg maar rond 9 uur ??? (strax gelijk door naar sportschool)

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Sim_ 
> *Oh niet nu. 
> Ben nog op werk.
> Zeg maar rond 9 uur ??? (strax gelijk door naar sportschool)*


Insha Allah (niet zeker, though)  :blauwe kus: 

Ik ga ook sporten, me duim heeft lang niet bewogen op die afstandsbediening. Kan em net zo goed gebruiken, anders ligt ie daar maar zo te zijn. 

Sport ze!  :knipoog:

----------


## Al3arbi

_Mijn favo.

Ibrahim Al-Jibreen.

(6)._

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Mijn favo.
> 
> Ibrahim Al-Jibreen.
> 
> (6).*


I (still) know.  :knipoog:  ( die knipoog is gewoon een tic hoor, nix speciaals  :hihi:  ).

 :moe: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *I (still) know.  ( die knipoog is gewoon een tic hoor, nix speciaals  ).
> 
> 
> 
> *



_Was al doorgelopen._

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Was al doorgelopen.*


De mascara?

 :Confused:

----------


## Invidia

ik ben echt slecht, de laatste keer dat ik voor het laatst een koraan heb gezien, kan ik me eigenlijk niet eens meer herinneren.  :vreemd:

----------


## Corleone

o.a.:

http://al-yaqeen.com/mediatheek/kora...lam/index_.htm

http://www.al-islam.nl/n/recitaties/...i/filakawi.htm

nog meer..?

----------


## K_Prone

> _Geplaatst door Corleone_ 
> *o.a.:
> 
> http://al-yaqeen.com/mediatheek/kora...lam/index_.htm
> 
> http://www.al-islam.nl/n/recitaties/...i/filakawi.htm
> 
> nog meer..?*



Ik heb die man nog niet gevonden  :grote grijns:  .

----------


## Corleone

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *Ik heb die man nog niet gevonden  .*


Haha, die bovenste link..Tjek 'm

----------


## K_Prone

> _Geplaatst door Corleone_ 
> *Haha, die bovenste link..Tjek 'm*



Die cd van jou klonk mooier  :cheefbek:

----------


## Corleone

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *Die cd van jou klonk mooier *


Apart h? Khad je er voor gewaarschuwd.. :grote grijns: 

Moet k voor je branden..? *











































* De kosten bedragen 5 Euro.  :engel:

----------


## K_Prone

> _Geplaatst door Corleone_ 
> *Apart h? Khad je er voor gewaarschuwd..
> 
> Moet k voor je branden..? *
> 
> * De kosten bedragen 5 Euro. *



Je zet hem maar op je pc  :ego: 

Al Jibreen doet beter  :grote grijns:  .

----------


## Ze'tje2

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Mijn favo.
> 
> Ibrahim Al-Jibreen.
> 
> (6).*


egyptenaren schijnen daar makkelijk een zwak voor te hebben :nerveus:

----------


## Corleone

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *Je zet hem maar op je pc 
> 
> Al Jibreen doet beter  .*


Staat er al op..Kpaas je volgende x

Hij is zeker wel meesterlijk jah.. :tong uitsteken: 


Ps. He kwas net bij jou in het dorp  :hihi:

----------


## K_Prone

> _Geplaatst door Corleone_ 
> *Staat er al op..Kpaas je volgende x
> 
> Hij is zeker wel meesterlijk jah..
> 
> 
> Ps. He kwas net bij jou in het dorp *




Is coolie! 


Ps: Als mijn stad een dorp is, dan is dat jouwe een gehucht  :hihi:  .

Mensen in de trein hielden je wel in de gaten, wij zijn oplettend 

die kant op  :loens:

----------


## Corleone

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *Is coolie! 
> 
> 
> Ps: Als mijn stad een dorp is, dan is dat jouwe een gehucht  .
> 
> Mensen in de trein hielden je wel in de gaten, wij zijn oplettend 
> 
> die kant op *


(Voor 3 Euro)

Ps. RespeKt dude wij hebben stadsrechten..

Hahaha, Ik vermijd de trein doe het relaxt aan in mijn bakkie..

----------


## BerberAap

> _Geplaatst door Origi_ 
> *Saad Shuraim
> 
> Almatrood
> 
> AbdulWadood Haneef*



Dj CHucky,Tiesto ez Jean

 :handbang:

----------


## Sim

http://s24.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3...B07BG8VYE3U3AF 


Meis je bent niet online.
Dus dan maar zo want ik ga zo off!

----------


## :moe:

Ali Jaber!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Kwas niet naar je op zoek, maar heb je wel gevonden.

Sheve zoekmachine!

----------


## RinC

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Kwas niet naar je op zoek, maar heb je wel gevonden.
> 
> Sheve zoekmachine!*



Ik had hem in de middag gevonden. Alleen mn internet deed vaag.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door RinC_ 
> *Ik had hem in de middag gevonden. Alleen mn internet deed vaag. *


 :eyebrow: 

Nou niet weggaan, h?!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Waarom staat Muhammad al Barak hier niet bij?!

http://english.islamway.com/bindex.p...&recitor_id=14

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Ook meui!

Doe3a van Mishary Bin Rashid Al-Afasy.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Vet.

Weer es wat anders.

"The real Islam"

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Hij kijkt niet in de camera. Vet.  :verdriet: 

"Farshi Tourabi, van Mishary Al Arada"

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Dit is gewoon aandoenlijk. Met dat broekkie. :aaaaaah: Yusuf, toch, je weet dat gitaar instrument van de duivel is  :slaap: 

Volgens mij zie ik Alhabibi Ali Alzjoefri in het punliek zitten.  :loens: 

"Cat Stevens - Tala'a albadrou alayna"

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Aai.

"Try not to cry - Sami Yusuf & Outlandish"

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Issam, ik wil je. :|

"Look into my eyes - Outlandish"

----------


## ZwYgStErr

"How to wear a hijaab"

Tjah, :/

----------


## ZwYgStErr

"Blind student reciting Quran"

Mooi man! So cute als ie gaat niezen/grinniken.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

"Fahd al Kandery - soerat al-Qiyamah"

Wayemma! Hoe die begint  :love: 

Het is in het Engels ondertiteld.

----------


## LeeNa

Abderrahman Soudaiss is mijn favoriete. En Yusuf Islaam. 

Maar wellicht zijn deze al genoemd. 

(k)

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Pimp ur hijaab!

http://www.hijabpins.ca/

http://urbanmuslim.netfirms.com/stor...alog/index.php

 :verdriet:

----------


## Corleone

Telt deze ook..? :/

----------


## ZwYgStErr

This is Ali reminding u just in case u forgot.

Blog #1:




Blog #2:




Blog #3:




Blog #4:




Blog #5:




Blog #6:




Blog #7:




Blog #8:




Blog #9:




Blog #10:




Laatste afl. is het verhaal van zijn bekering. "So I took my purple-haired girlfriend and went to the Islamic camp  :moe: "

 :hihi: 

www.ummahfilms.com

----------


## ZwYgStErr

www.ummahfilms.com

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://www.maroc.nl/prikbord/forums/...ghlight=AARDIG

----------


## ZwYgStErr

.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Tafsier soerat Al Baqara deel 1, van Amr Khaled (Iqraa)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qSGaRgw7Yr4

Tafsier soerat Al Baqara deel 2, van Amr Khaled (Iqraa)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QYgOCn1IcaQ

Met Engelse ondertiteling.

Wel kapotslecht beeld, jammer. :/

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://english.islamway.com/bindex.p...recitor_id=118

Download soerat Al Baqara van Fahd al Kundury, pr8ige recitatie!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Hahahaha!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Aaah.

----------


## Amatallah

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...39329625435518

mascha allah....n van mijn favorieten sheikh Sa'ad al ghamidi

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Amatallah_ 
> *http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...39329625435518
> 
> mascha allah....n van mijn favorieten sheikh Sa'ad al ghamidi*


 :love: 

Kzie et vaak op Shariqa, als er shi leider overlijdt  :moe: . Of ook welles laat op de avond.

Masha Allah!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://www.maroc.nl/prikbord/forums/...postid=2794991

Qoraan recitaties downloaden.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?doc...&q=yusuf+estes

Yusuf Estes' *Shaping our future with Islam*.

Yusuf Estes bekeerd van 'Christendom' naar Islam. Hij was priester 3ad...

Leuk! Echt een opaatje  :blauwe kus: 

Met dank aan Pixel  :knipoog:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?doc...86243942838336

Deel 2 van Yusuf Estes' *Shaping our future with Islam*.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

'Zijn' site: www.islamtomorow.com

"Islam always in plain English"

http://www.watchislam.com/videos/video.php?vid=3

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Ik hoop dat mensen toch wel zo af en toe pieken op deze topic.

 :argwaan:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://flash.dekoraan.nl/al-moersalaat.swf

Soerat alMoersalat met nederlandse Vertaling. (Flash)

----------


## Rabi'ah.

Naat (=Pakistaanse lofzangen op de profeet)

----------


## Rabi'ah.



----------


## Rabi'ah.

Qawwali's door Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan 

 :verliefd:   :Smilie:

----------


## Rabi'ah.



----------


## Rabi'ah.

:verliefd:   :huil:

----------


## Rabi'ah.



----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Naat (=Pakistaanse lofzangen op de profeet)
> 
> 
> 
> *


Er zit een blanke tussen.  :slik!: 

Ey, nix tegen Paku's enzo, maar je weet toch.  :slaap: 

Ya taibah is cute.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Nog een ya taybah. Kindertjes zijn net robotjes, "Yaa tayba :| Yaa tayba :|"

Ik vertrouw anasheed waar Bijna alleen Ali (ra), Hassan (ra) en Hussein (ra) in geprezen worden nooit helemaal.

 :hihi: 

Wel cute.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Er zit een blanke tussen. 
> 
> Ey, nix tegen Paku's enzo, maar je weet toch. 
> 
> Ya taibah is cute.*


Ja, die witte gast is een Syrir.

Ik dacht ik breng wat evenwicht en variatie aan. En verder maken Paku's mooie muziek en lekker eten. Dus niet haten. Kelaar.  :ego:  































Persoonlijk vind ik die laatste nasheed het mooiste.  :Smilie:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
>  *


Mooie recitatie!

Die flashs met vertaling zijn handy dandy.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Nog een ya taybah. Kindertjes zijn net robotjes, "Yaa tayba :| Yaa tayba :|"
> 
> Ik vertrouw anasheed waar Bijna alleen Ali (ra), Hassan (ra) en Hussein (ra) in geprezen worden nooit helemaal.
> 
> ...


Ja, sommige van die kinderen hebben echt van die krijsende of juist dooie stemmetjes.

Dat laatste had ik ook, maar ik hoorde van een vriendin dat sunni's ook gewoon lofliederen op Ali, Hassan en Hussein kennen. Soms zelfs rouwliederen over Karbala.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Mooie recitatie!
> 
> Die flashs met vertaling zijn handy dandy.*


Dat vind ik ook. Dan weet ik vooral bij die Urdu nasheeds ook eens waar het over gaat.  :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Rabi'ah._ 
> *Ja, sommige van die kinderen hebben echt van die krijsende of juist dooie stemmetjes.
> 
> Dat laatste had ik ook, maar ik hoorde van een vriendin dat sunni's ook gewoon lofliederen op Ali, Hassan en Hussein kennen. Soms zelfs rouwliederen over Karbala.*


Ze3ma ik vertrouw soennies?

 :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Tala'a albadru alayna. Een leuke, Engels. Lekker rustig man.  :Smilie:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Tjah,  :eyebrow:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OZbm1Wa5b8E

Emotionele recitatie van Su3ud Ashuraim, surat alfatiha + surat Attakwier(gedeeltelijk), met Nederlandse ondertiteling.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Plch_FvQ...elated&search=

Mohammed Ayoub (?).

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Ze3ma ik vertrouw soennies?
> 
> *




 :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Had ik deze al geplaatst?

Weer een doe3a van Al 'Afasy.

!

----------


## Ins

http://salaat.islaam-online.nl/notificatie/salaat.html


Best handig

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *http://salaat.islaam-online.nl/notificatie/salaat.html
> 
> 
> Best handig*


http://www.download.com/Athan-Azan-B...-10206122.html

Wich reminds me!

Online athaan.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Ik ben vandaag zo vrolijk, zo vrolijk, zo vrolijk!!!

http://www.soennah.com/Kanderi/

 :grote grijns:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wOvLlnTy9h4

"Ramadan you are so dear."

Okeeey,  :vreemd:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Mishary bin Rashid Al Afasy - Soerat Al Qadr.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0QiCMNkn7FU

Nasheed "amani".

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7IILr6YhB...elated&search=

Ahmed Bukhatir - Last breath. (karaoke)

P.s.: Beetje scary beelden. :/

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B113HwA6v...elated&search=

Zo liefff!

Ahmed Bukhatir - Zjawzjati.

Ch!da, ff eerlijk, begint het niet als een koelie-song  :hardlach: .

----------


## K_Prone

http://www.dekoraan.nl/surah/al-moeddathier.htm?from=

Onwijs mooi.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

The message of Islam.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://earth.google.com/tour/thanks-win4.html

 :love: 

Klein jochie dat masha Allah reciteert!!!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Youngest Muslim Reverts in the UK part 1:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vPOOX61Tgks

Youngest Muslim Reverts in the UK part 2:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=VLiB4ILGfiw

Youngest Muslim Reverts in the UK part 3:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FOxop6qlfQM

It's just a fase? Wel apart.

En die niqaab van dat kindje is zo fout... zo fout. Het moet sterk afgeraden worden in een niet-Islamitisch land om kinderen een niqaab te laten dragen, hlml bekeerlingen.  :cheefbek:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Benefits of Ramadhaan (we need Ramadhaan)
Abu Uwais Abdullaah Ali
Transcribed by: Umm Hasna Firdous Bint Jabir 
To listen to the audio at Masjid Tawheed Chicago, click o_n o_ne of the audio icons below.

Benefits of Ramadhaan (we need Ramadhaan)
Abu Uwais Abdullaah Ali [English] 
[00:36:16] 

Or request it to be played from Salaficast.net 

TRANSCRIPTION: 

Ramadhaan is a month of Forgiveness.

Ramadhaan is a month of Rahmah.

Ramadhaan is the month of generosity.

Ramadhaan, the month that Allaah subhaanahu wa ta'ala accepts the Tawbah of the servants, and the month that Allaah blesses His servants.

We are in need of Ramadhaan to correct ourselves, for we have forgotten Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala for the majority of the year.

To correct ourselves for we have been neglectful.

To correct ourselves for we are not upon the remembrance of Allaah.

To correct ourselves because our hearts have gotten hard, some hearts are dead, some hearts are sick, some hearts are stone-cold, some hearts are black, getting no benefit whatsoever. Some hearts are so bad, and so ill that they see a good as a Munkar, (as an evil), and they see an evil as a good. These are not as they should be.

We need a Ramadhaan. We need a Ramadhaan because our connection with Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala is not correct.

We need a Ramadhaan because we do not have any Khushoo or devotion in our Salaah.

We need a Ramadhaan because our Qura'an has dust and is sitting o_n a shelf. 

We need a Ramadhaan because we never read the books of Sunnah.

We need a Ramadhaan because we don't fast, and if we fast physically without food or drink, we don't fast with our eyes by lowering them and our tongue by not slandering and our tongue by not lying and back-biting. We need a Ramadhaan to get ourselves back in order, to work for the Hereafter, to connect ourselves to Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala.

We need a Ramadhaan because relationships brother to brother and sister to sister is in a miserable condition.

We need a Ramadhaan because we have bad thoughts about o_ne another.

We need a Ramadhaan because of dhulm, injustice to o_ne another.

We need a Ramadhaan because there is backbiting, there is envy, there is jealousy, and there is slander.

We need a Ramadhaan because we are despicable, because we are sick, because we are ill. (All these are diseases of the heart)

We need a Ramadhaan because we don't believe in the promise of Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala, or if we do, we do not implement it.

We need a Ramadhaan because it is time for us to change and become something better then we are now. 

We need a Ramadhaan because that is the o_nly thing that is going to get us together

We need a Ramadhaan because we don't have unity, there's no brotherhood

We need a Ramadhaan because there's no respect for elders

We need a Ramadhaan because there's no real love between us

We need a Ramadhaan, full of love and the Mercy of Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala.

A Ramadhaan like we come in, like in a clinic or a hospital, trying to solve our illnesses, trying to come out of there without the disease we came with, trying to be better than we went in with.

We need a Ramadhaan. Look around you, look to your right, look to your left, look in front of you and look behind you and you'll say, "We need a Ramadhaan". 

The sisters aren't covering properly, we need a Ramadhaan. Brothers and sisters are mixing. We need a Ramadhaan. Talking o_n phones and o_n the internet, we need a Ramadhaan. This is a mess, we are in a fix, we are in a bind, and this is a problem We need a Ramadhaan. We need a Ramadhaan to get ourselves together.

We need a Ramadhaan, that we come in the Masjid and we face the Qiblah and we say "Allaahu Akbar" and we stand in qiyaamah a long time until those diseases, that filth, that sickness, that hardness the heart goes away.

We need a Ramadhaan that reminds us of the Hell-fire. We need a Ramadhaan that tells us that we haven't been given a certificate that we are people of Jannah.

We need a Ramadhaan that lets us known that we are servants of Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala.

And if we were to spend our whole life, from the time we were born until Yawm al Qiyaamah in Sajdaah, it would not be enough to thank Allaah for His Mercy, His Grace and His Blessings. 

We need a Ramadhaan and it is clear. If there is any fear of Allaah left in the hearts of ours and if there is any hope of Jannaah left in us, and if there is any desire to change and to be better and to be righteous and to come to the level of Ihsaan, to come to the level of a Mumim, to have taqwa, to fear Allaah  we need a Ramadhaan.

We need a Ramadhaan, a month of Tawbaah. 

We need a Ramadhaan, a month of Maghfira.

We need a Ramadhaan to correct our behaviour, to correct the differences & the difficulties and the envy / jealousies in our relationship between o_ne another. 

We need a Ramadhaan to understand that we have been committing injustice to o_ne another. And as the Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) said : 'Az-Zulm (injustice)  "Zulumaat yawmal Qiyaamah" we'll be changed physically into darkness o_n the Day of Judgement.' 

We need a Ramadhaan to understand the Hadith : to fear the duaa of the o_ne to whom we have done injustice. For there is not between Allaah and the person making the invocation, the person making that supplication of the person to whom injustice has been done, there is no veil between that person and Allaah. That duaa is immediately accepted. 

The oppressor is the o_ne for whom things are not going right; He is tripping into this and falling into that; He is Slipping there and sliding here. Why I can't get ahead? Why I can't progress in my Deen? Why I can't memorize this ayah? Why I can't understand this hadeeth? We may be living under the invocation, the answer for invocation for someone whom we abused or stepped over. You know you need a Ramadhaan. I know I need a Ramadhaan. We know we need a Ramadhaan. We need to get ourselves together. We've been running around in filth, we have been having our hearts around the low matters; We need our hearts to be around the thrones of Allaah; We need to think about the high matters, high goals; We need to think about Jannah; We need a hope for al-Jannah. 

You're planning for marriage, you're planning for education, you're planning for a job, but we need to plan for the Jannah. We need to prepare for the Jannah during the month of Ramadhaan. 

"'Nahnu be haajathin Ma'aasa fir Ramadhaan."

We are in severe need for Ramadhaan, so that we come into Ramdhaan with repentance, we come into it with regret, we come into it realizing that we are weak, that we need Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala to correct us, realizing that we are wrong and that we need Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala to place upon us that which is right, realizing that we are weak and that we need Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala to grant us strength. We need a Ramadhaan. Oh Yes !! We need a Ramadhaan. 

We needs nights of Qiyaam, we need dua and sujood, we need nights of Ramadhaan to do thilawaah of Qura'an. We need to listen to Husri, or Sudays or Shurain, or Hudhaifi. We need a Ramadhaan to listen to the Qura'an. When was the last time that we listened to the Qura'an?? When was the last time we recited Qura'an? We need a Ramadhaan to study Qura'an, to implement the Qura'an, and this Ramadhaan may be our final Ramadhaan. As o_ne brother spoke, I believe it is Abu Thasleem Hafidahullaah, where is the guarantee that this is not our final Ramadhaan? What is the guarantee that it is not our final Ramadhaan? We have to come into it seriously. And we want to come out of it much better than we came into it. We want to come out of Ramadhaan with Taqwa, because that was the main reason that it was legislated. 

"O you who believe fasting has been written upon you as it was written for those before you, so that you may gain Taqwa."

Taqwa is fear of Allaah. If we had taqwa, our condition will be better than it is now. If we had taqwa our relationships would be smoother, if we had taqwa father to son who is a Muslim, sister to brother who is Muslim, uncle, aunt, niece and nephew who is Muslim, husband and wife who are Muslims.. the relationships would be better if they are based upon Taqwa. And we can achieve Taqwa during the month of Ramadhaan. I don't believe that our hearts are that hard, I don't believe that we can't change, I don't believe that some of us who hold hatred for the last 10 years cannot learn to love, and because we have been taught deceit and deception now we can't learn to trust.

I don't believe that those brothers who have left circumstances physically but have the teachings and the behaviours that they had while they were up there, that they can't change. The sisters who remove their bodies from the fitnah and physically remove their bodies from a mistake, physically remove their bodies from foolishness but their hearts have to follow. Be iznillaahi tha'aalah ! Their hearts have to follow. 

We need a Ramadhaan to be as the Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) was. That he was the most generous, he was generous in general and he was most generous in Ramadhaan. Like a wind  spending, giving to his right, giving to his left, giving in front of him, giving behind him, giving to anyone who came. He gave without them asking. 

We need a Ramadhaan to inculcate these qualities. We need to control our desires. We need to control our tongue. We need to control our limbs. We need to learn self-discipline. We need to control our anger. We must do things in Ramadhaan not out of habit, something that is just tradition., that we are more despicable when we went in. We have to change our condition. We have to change our connection with Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala. For how light is the view of Allaah when they disobey Him. This is what was said by o_ne of the sahabas when he had the crown of the Persian King in his hand. 

And the Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) said, 'that he had been sent before the hour. And my provision has been provided for me under the shade of my spear and humiliation has been written against anyone who goes against my orders. Humiliation has been written upon anyone who goes against my orders. If we want to continue in the position of humiliation that we are in, then do not take the grand opportunity act like it doesn't exist, neglect and forget and be hard headed, be obstinate, follow your desires like you have been doing for the last 11 months and don't benefit from Ramadhaan. And when our circumstances doesn't change, when the Kuffar don't remove their spears from our necks, when our women are consistently raped and they are now these days in many parts of the world, when all of that happens, don't say "Why?" You know why. For we need a Ramadhaan and we have to correct ourselves in this Ramadhaan. And that you are a part of this Ummah and if you have an illness, and if you are a member of this ummah with a sickness, with filth, with crime, this affects the rest of the Ummah. It is like your body when you have an illness. It is like when you have hurt your finger or your toe, it affects the rest of the body. And it doesn't have to be said to you that the Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) said, "the believers are like o_ne body". If we want to correct the position of the Ummah, then we must first start by correcting ourselves. Don't worry about Ubyaid, Hassan and Musa, but worry about yourself. Be selfish this Ramadhaan. Not regarding giving sadaqa but where you are going to focus your rectification or how to rectify yourself. Your focus is going to be o_n yourself. Not worrying about this person and that person's manhaj. Are you o_n the correct Manhaj?? Not worrying about whether a particular brother is o_n the bidah or the Sunnah. Are you upon the Sunnah? Have those brothers stopped committing their sins --- have you stopped committing that sin? Has the brother made tawbah ---- Have you made tawbah?? Has the brother corrected a situation ----- have you corrected your situation? Worry about yourself. Worry about yourself this Ramadhaan. 

Any other Ramadhaan do what you will. But my sincere advice to you is, this Ramadhaan worry about yourself. Am I backbiting? Am I slandering? Am I committing fahishah? Am I committing gheebah? Am I committing Nameemah (tale-carrying)? Do I have 'hasad'? Do I have pride (Kibr) ? Am I arrogant? Am I too harsh? Am I unkind? Am I not gentle enough? Am I gentle enough? Question yourself. Was my intention when I said what I said or did what I did for the pleasure of Allaah or to be noticed? When I spoke what I spoke was it for the pleasure of Allaah or to be seen or heard? Was I doing it "Haarisa min Qalbi'--- sincerely from my heart or I did it to be known? 'Khutbath Duroor' --- Loving to be known breaks it. 

Be Mukhlis. Be sincere. Be like that servant of Allaah like the Hadith that has been related in the Kitaab al tawheed of the soldier whose head is disheveled, who is bare-footed and dirty.. but he is sincere to Allaah. If he was placed at the rear of the army, he is pleased with that. And if he is placed in the front of the army he is displeased with that. His goal is Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala. Not where I sit. Not us and them, Not you and I but his brothers and sisters ..its the servants of Allaah, it is the believers, it is the Muslim, the salafiyoon, it is Ahlul athar, it is Ahlus-Sunnah, it is Ahlul-Hadith. No o_ne' bigger and no o_ne is smaller . No o_ne wants to step o_n anyone nor desire that. All of us should be working for the pleasure of Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala. And if we don't we have an illness which is Riyaah --- doing things to be seen or Sum'aah --- doing things to be heard and we need a Ramadhaan to correct that behaviour. 

If we find that we talk to the sisters or brothers too much, we need a Ramadhaan to learn to stop talking to those who are not halaal for us to talk to. And if we find that we are mixing too much, we need a Ramadhaan to start mixing with those whom you are not supposed to mix with. We find that we have jealousy in our hearts, vengeance in our hearts, distrust in our hearts for other Muslims based upon nothing but Shaitaan whispers to us, we need a Ramadhaan. 

We get all the good in front of us when we have the Book of Allaah tabarak wa ta'ala and the Sunnaah of the Messenger (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) and the fahmas Salafus Saalih and the connection to the inheritors of the Prophet alaihissalaam  the Ulamaa  we got all the good in front of us but we are like that individual who has a disease and he has the prescription for the medicine in front of him but he refuses to open the package  let alone read it ----- let alone take it. 

We need a Ramadhaan, Our condition won't change. We'll continue to complain.

We need a Ramadhaan or we'll forever be in pain. We need a Ramadhaan or we'll go insane. 

We need a Ramadhaan, you and I. Why can't we lift up, roll up our sleeves? Why do we have to beat the hands of o_ne another? Why do we have to step o_n somebody to get somewhere? Why do we have to step o_n our brother  he wants to go to the same place where you want to go? The Jannah. Why can't we do it together? Why can't we be side by side? You roll up your sleeves and I'll roll up my sleeves, we'll get busy and we'll get help and support o_ne another. 

Why can't we make excuses? Why can't we forgive? Why can't we forget? Why can't we let things go? Upon clarity, upon Haqq, knowing the Sunnah, knowing the Deen, connected to the scholars, not preceding them in any statement or action and if they make a statement, we make their statement (not add our own), This is important. We need a Ramadhaan. 

This blessed month where you can go in as the most despicable devil and come out like an angel. That blessed month when you can go in as a miser and come out as the generous  that blessed month where you can be o_ne of those hard-hearted brothers  (everybody usually gives you a smile but you don't give anybody a smile)  and if you do it right, you'll come out of Ramadhaan giving smiles to those brothers , not in the faces of the sisters but the faces of your brothers.. 

We need a Ramadhaan to correct our condition : we are slow, we are lazy, we don't have any incentive towards the deen and the Aakhiraah, the Hereafter . Our incentives are towards the Dunya and if the opposite of this was true most of the neighbourhood around here would be Muslims. Many would enter Islaam in folds, as Sheikh Ubaid Madkhali Hafidaallaah says in his explanation of 'Usool as thalaathah', that Islaam is a Mahaasin  the beauty of it is explained. Islaam he said is a Mu'jizaa minal Mu'jizaath' -- Islaam is a miracle of the Mircales. Ayah minal Ayaahs. It is that, when it is presented to the hearts, when it is presented to the people, and it is done in the right way, what happens? They enter Islaam 'Afwaajan'  in the multitudes. 

He said that if o_ne of them has a business and we want to advertise, very few who wouldn't advertise at all would say that "I have a business but I am going to be silent." Business won't be successful and no o_ne will benefit, he will loose. Generally a good business person gets a good advertisement  he may use the print media, he may use the radio, the audio media, to get his advertisement --- his dawa'ah , he'll call out so that people will come and he mixes in the most beautiful way and has the most beautiful response. This is what he does. The Sheikh said, 'if we were to do that with Islaam, show its beauty, explain its Mahasin its beauty, it is the natural fitrah of the person (unless his fitrah has been polluted) that he wants to know Islaam. He wants to know why he walks upon the earth. He wants to know his prayer. He wants to have his connection with his Creator. He wants to know the purpose of his existence. But who will explain it to him or her? Who will tell them? Who will open up those hearts? It is supposed to be 'us'. 

Those of us who cannot express ourselves, what about our actions? If the person sees you are truthful , why you are truthful? Because Islaam teaches you truthfulness and you must be truthful and there is high martaba being truthful and minas-Siddeeqi is the o_nly martaba -- level after the Prophets It is the first level after the Prophets, rather. Closest to the prophet's stations are those who are Siddiqeen, the most truthful. So you be truthful because of that. You keep your word because of that. You are gentle, you are nice, you have good behaviour, you have good etiquette, you have good deportment, so when it comes to Islaam it is Afwaajan. So if you don't see them doing it, we are doing what we are not supposed to be doing. If we were doing what we are supposed to be doing, we would probably have to have this type of fundraising at o_ne of the football stadiums. If we are doing what we are supposed to be doing, people will be hearing Islaam from the radio, they will see articles written in the papers regularly, they would see good behaviour, they would see kindness and gentleness, patience and forbearance. They would see the qualities and characteristics of Mustapha sallallahu alaihi wassallam. i.e if we were doing our job. But we are not. Not the male or the female. Not father or mother or child. We are not upon what we should be upon, we are not doing what we are supposed to be doing.

We need a Ramadhaan to clarify our situation. We need a Ramadhaan to put us in position. We need a Ramadhaan to give this Ummah a rebirth, air .. we have to understand that we are global. Whoever follows the Book of Allaah, the Sunnah of the Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) and the Manhaj of the Salafus Saalih, then they are our closest brothers. And those who are upon ignorance, innovation, not mukaffarah, they are still brothers from a distant but from within this Ummah. So it affects all of us. And we are connected in that way. 

If you sit there saying, 'I don't care what they do to the Muslims in India doesn't concern me; I don't care if they bomb Afghanistan up the planet I don't care.... it has nothing to do with me then you are a racist, a nationalist, you are not a Salafi. Because a Salafi concerns himself about this Ummah. Salafi at night thinks about this Ummah. Salafi cries in his salaah about the condition of this Ummah, he cries about all locally, he cries about their condition internationally. We need a Ramadhaan so that we can realize the Islaamic brotherhood again. 

We need a Ramadhaan because some of them never practiced brotherhood ever in their lives and may have been Muslims 50 years. We need a Ramadhaan so that the sisters learn sisterhood, 

We need a Ramadhaan so that we can focus o_n the Aakhirah -- Hereafter and we give Naseehah and advice to o_ne another that is of benefit and that our talking and our mixing is just not about the Dunya, and what you want to do in the Dunya and how you are gonna be in this Dunya.

We need a Ramadhaan so that people learn to inculcate in their children to be like Abu Bakr As-Siddeeq, Umar al-Khattab, Sa'ad abi Ibn Waqqas and like this. We need a Ramadhaan so that they can study knowledge. This Ummah needs another Bin Baaz, this Ummah needs another Al-Albani, this Ummah needs another Muqbil, this Ummah needs another Ibn Taimiyyah, this Ummah needs all of these and more. You are gonna tell me that none of them can come or no o_ne like them can from our families? None of them can come from us? Not everyone who comes from us have to be Goofi. Can't our children speak the Arabic language at a young age? Can't we put in the hands of our children books that will benefit the Ummah.. the same love the Kaafir have for Harry Potter and their imaginary books? Our hope is low. Our desire is low. We are supposed to be having high goals. We should be looking at our kids Abdullaah and Abdurrahman and saying : You might be Sheikh Naasir for this Ummah. We should be saying when listening to Sudaisi and Shuraim that it could be you leading the salaah in haram. We are supposed to be having high goals. But until we brush off the dust, the foolishness of the jaahiliyyah , the hastiness of the youth, the bad characteristics that we have, we have to get rid of them , we have to change our condition, we need aRamadhaan. 

We need our Qiyaam at night, we need recitation of Qura'an, we need to sit together and talk together o_nly about the deen, not about the Dunya, we need to worry about our status in the Aakhirah, in the Hereafter. We need to wake up from our sleep. Wake up Oh Sleepy o_ne. !! our slumber has been too long. You got to wake up, take wudoo, get within the caravan of Mohamed Ibn Abdullah, Abu Bakr As-Siddeeq, Umar al-Khattab, Ibn Taimiyyah  you have to get with it. How long are we going to stay sick? How long are we going to be unsettled? How long are we going to have our problems? We need a Ramadhaan. And let this Ramadhaan be the o_ne where you come out of it better, come out of it committed, come out of it devoted, you come out of it with your head held high. You are from the Ummah of the Prophet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) and don't you forget it!! 

Walhamdulillaahi rabbil aalameen.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://calgaryislam.com/imembers/mod...rticle&sid=292

----------


## [email protected]

http://sincerehearts.nl/cursus/recitatie.html  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=OZbm1Wa5b8E
> 
> Emotionele recitatie van Su3ud Ashuraim, surat alfatiha + surat Attakwier(gedeeltelijk), met Nederlandse ondertiteling.*


Nog een emotionele recitatie van Su3ud Ashuraim http://users.skynet.be/fa543275/fatiha.swf Masha'Allah!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Soerat 'Alaq...

Met Nederlandse vertaling... http://users.skynet.be/fa543275/ikra.swf

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Vreemdeling... nasheed met Nederlands vertaling http://www.al-yaqeen.com/mediatheek/...emdelingen.php

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Ayat Al Koursi... gereciteerd door... Abderrahman As Soudais http://download.yousendit.com/55090A2E0225215F

----------


## sanae_fatiha

en hier nog een mooie Anasheed van Safaa http://download.yousendit.com/05B4E7D150CBC39E

Laatste stukje is echt mooi... vanaf 6min 53  :grote grijns:  zegt ie: Habaynak ya rasoel Allah... vind ik mashaAllah PRACHTIG

----------


## ZwYgStErr

*99 namen van Allah* verschillende versies. 

 :grote grijns: 













Met Engelse vertaling. Van anasheed group 'Alkawn' van hun album 'Unity'.




Zain Bikha? (er staat Kamal uddin :/)

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?doc...salah+bukhatir

Salah Bukhatir tijdens taraweeh/'Ramadangebed'. (Ik d8! die van vorig jaar)

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Bekeerlingen, vind het altijd ZO boeiend te horen _hoe_ en of _wat_ ze heeft bekeerd. Voor mensen die altijd de Islam hebben 'gekend' en ermee zijn opgegroeid is het toch anders. Altijd wel leuk en inspiring om te zien. : )

[Robert Heft]



[Yusuf]



[Abdullah]



[Tanya]



[Shaheed]



[Rasheed]



[Crystal]



[Ex KKK-member  :watte?: ] 



Die eerste is zo droog, hoe die in het begin vertelt over z'n zondes: Ja, ik deed dit en dat, beetje met zo een kop -> :// :moe: .  :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Anasheed video's.

http://www.newview7.com/

----------


## ibnu

[off topic] :

ZwYgStErr mag ik je complimenteren met jouw avatar ! ik heb erg heel erg om moeten lachten !!! 

 :petaf:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *[off topic] :
> 
> ZwYgStErr mag ik je complimenteren met jouw avatar ! ik heb erg heel erg om moeten lachten !!! 
> 
> *


Das wel ON-topic, hoor. 

 :lekpuh: 

Danke!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/eng/stream/S...-high-Band.asx

*Isha and Taraweeh is roughly around 6pm GMT*
*Qiyam Al Layl,* *11pm GMT*

Assalamu Alaykum wa Rahmatullahi wa barakatuh., alhamdulilah, you can watch Live Quran Streaming from the Grand Mosque Masjid al Haram in Makkah al Mukaramah. Also daily Quran recitations, Islamic Lectures and other Islamic programs available on this channel, which is a Saudi TV station called Saudi Television. 
I hope you benefit from this inshaAllah.

Je kan dus live taraweeh en qiyaam allayl zien. Als je geen Saudi TV hebt, ofzo. Check link. :/

----------


## ZwYgStErr

HipHop fo' Islam.

Wihihi

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Soerat Al Moelk - Sheikh Mishary bin Rashid Al 'Afasy.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Ik vind dit soort dingetjes zo leuk!

 :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

"Gool ameen"

How cute!

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Huh, hij is weer trug hier. Of issie nooit weggeweest?  :argwaan: 

They're fuckin' with our minds.  :duizelig:

----------


## RinC

http://www.bolbol.net/islamics/videos/quranic_girl.ram


Kwam dit tegen in mn mailbox. Masha Allah!  :grote grijns:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Ya ied albashayer - Ahmed Bukhater.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Ey, ik plaats soms wel leuke dingen hoor. Kheb echt het gevoel dat t 'o zo een' topic aan t worden is. Kijken jullie nog wel af en toe?  :argwaan: 

Deze is met Nederlandse vertaling.

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?doc...4755&q=filkawi

Tala3a albadroe alayna - Mishary bin rashid alafasy.

 :grote grijns:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Allemaal van dezelfde.
'Quran Recitation for Qur'an Lovers: Sheikh Abdelkarim Leading'(?)

Zie onder.

 :love:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Sheikh Abdelkarim (?)

Taraweeh deel 1:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...46957551566977

Taraweeh deel 2:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...76395761899219

Taraweeh deel 3:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...91694499794556

Taraweeh deel 4:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...46223874893794

Tarweeh met du3a al qonot:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...81424273621359

Tis een Mocro, ouwe  :blozen: .

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Sheikh Abdelkarim Slow Recitation 1.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...64759838315916

Sheikh Abdelkarim Slow Recitation 2.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...17603562423366

Sheikh Abdelkarim Slow Recitation 3.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...71955666271708





Met ze gouwe horloge  :melig:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Soerat Arrahmaan - nr. 55.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...ran+Recitation

Door Syed Sadaqat Ali? Dat staat er :/

Jammer dat de ondertiteling slecht te zien is.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...ran+Recitation

Wahaha! Lijpe mensen, dit linkje kan je linken aan die recitaties van 'Sheikh Abdelkarim' die even hiervoor zitten.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...ran+Recitation

Tawfeeq As-Sayegh.

MET Engelse vertaling.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...tfolder&cat=73

Yasser Filkawi, :|. 

Aleen wordt het anders geschreven, Failakawi.

 :wohaa:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Abu Bakr Ashatery - Soerat Assafaat.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...ran+Recitation

Arabische tekst, met Engelse vert.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

,

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Dat jochie dat precies lijkt op ABdelbaset Assamad in ze jongere jaren, (naar t schijnt). 

http://download.yousendit.com/964086AF3E8F8CE6

----------


## K_Prone

http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...2b4b4fd4285bf2


Adembenemend  :frons:  .

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...2b4b4fd4285bf2
> 
> 
> Adembenemend  .*


Your session was not validated and anti-leach measures are in effect.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> Bismillah i rahmane i rahiem
> 
> Salam oe 3alaikoem wa rahmatoe Allah wa barakatoe,
> 
> Beste broeders en zusters,
> 
> 
> Alle daden worden op basis van intenties beoordeeld, moge Allah swt onze intenties constant fi lah laten zijn. Moge Allah swt ons vergeven voor alle fouten die we gemaakt hebben, maken en nog zullen maken. Alle fouten benne van onszelf of van Shaitan en zijn niet aan onze zuivere religie of Allah swt dan wel het Pad van de Sounnah dan wel haar vrome volgelingen in het verre begin, de hoogtijden, het verleden als in het heden toe te schrijven. Heb geduld met ons, onze tekortkomingen en onwetendheden, moge Allah swt ons veel nuttige kennis, begrip en wijsheid schenken. Moge Allah swt ons de zaken die we zijn vergeten omtrend de religie doen herinneren en ons kennis geven in de zaken waarin we onwetend zijn. 
> 
> ...


Kreeg ik in me mail.

----------


## Malhershalahash

H zus/nicht/ver familielid of zoiets.


Respect voor het delen. En natuurlijk ook aan K_P.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door Malhershalahash_ 
> *H zus/nicht/ver familielid of zoiets.
> 
> 
> Respect voor het delen. En natuurlijk ook aan K_P.*


Hey, agie fi Targuist wa fi dien enzo. 

Dank aan allen die plaatsen hiero.  :blozen:

----------


## K_Prone

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Your session was not validated and anti-leach measures are in effect.*


http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...arent=category

Dit is de link, anders kopieren en plakken.

Yarabi, sommigen zijn echt gezegend met hun stem  :frons:

----------


## _h4T3D_sE7eN

*The Man Of The Hour*

----------


## K_Prone

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *The Man Of The Hour
> 
> *


Hoe bedoel je "trots op zijn paspoort"  :haha:  !

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...arent=category
> 
> Dit is de link, anders kopieren en plakken.
> 
> Yarabi, sommigen zijn echt gezegend met hun stem *


Masha Allah!

En sommigen zijn weer gezegend met andere dingen  :knipoog: .

Hated, ja sjeg!  :verdriet:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door K_Prone_ 
> *Hoe bedoel je "trots op zijn paspoort"  !*


Ze face op die foto is meer iets van: " In ya face Rita. Catch me if ya can. Mewehehe."  :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> Season Premiere is Tomorrow! (Friday Nov 3rd 2006)
> 
> SEASON PREMIERE: TOMORROW! FRIDAY NOV 3RD 2006
> 
> It has been a while since the last video post went up. Although I have posted it up numerous times on the blog, only about 69k actually have visited the blog. I don't think a large portion of the audience even knows that the blog exists so for those who are here, please email a reminder to your companions and let them know about Season 2 premiere is tomorrow. 
> 
> Unlike last season where I was pushing myself to come out with an episode each Friday, this time around, I plan to spread it out so I have more time to work on it. Thus, I plan to have a new episode every other Friday InshAllah. Other than that, everything else is pretty much the same. 
> 
> "The Reminder" series is just complete show by Ummah Films. I hope Ummah Films can come up with other types of shows InshAllah.


Waaaaaaaaaar?

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2vTyHIZAwxA

Bizniz man.

Wel look.  :blozen:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

http://ummahfilms.blogspot.com/

Check daar 'premiere of season 2' van Ummahfilms.com.

"That's not Hijaab" by 'Baba Ali'. Here to remind us juz in case we forgot.  :hihi:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *http://ummahfilms.blogspot.com/
> 
> Check daar 'premiere of season 2' van Ummahfilms.com.
> 
> "That's not Hijaab" by 'Baba Ali'. Here to remind us juz in case we forgot. *


Meuh, beetje typische afgezaagde argumenten enzo. Maar wel leuk, (the whole thing, de shows enz.)  :tik: .

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Yusuf Estes.

Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (1 of 4) 

Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (2 of 4) 

Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (3 of 4) 

Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (4 of 4) 

I loooooove Yusuf Estes, ik ga kijken.  :hardlach:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Yusuf Estes.
> 
> Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (1 of 4) 
> 
> Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (2 of 4) 
> 
> Priests Preachers and Ministers Entering Islam (3 of 4) 
> 
> ...


Zo veeeeeeet!  :hardlach:  Ze baardje is f7al haidora, zo lief.

Hier, nog meer.

Truth and Proof (part 1 of 3) 

Truth and proof (part 2 of 3) 

Truth and Proof (part 3 of 3) 

Ik ga weer kijken.

 :hardlach:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=2vTyHIZAwxA
> 
> Bizniz man.
> 
> Wel look. *


http://www.muslimgames.com/

 :grote grijns:

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Why do Westerners come to Islam? 

Kbegreep maar de helft ong.

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door _h4T3D_sE7eN_ 
> *The Man Of The Hour
> 
> *


7afidahoe Allah

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Laat de praters maar praten, en ja, laat de haters maar haten.




> *
> Zoeken naar de tevredenheid van Allah*
> 
> Papa ik heb gehoord dat de mensen slecht over u praten, waarom doet u er niet wat aan? De vader zei tegen hem: Je begrijpt het nog niet, mijn zoon. Je zult het wel leren.
> 
> De volgende dag riep de vader zijn zoon en zei tegen hem dat ze even naar de stad gingen. Ze pakten de ezel erbij en liepen naast hem. Al snel zagen ze een groepje mensen, eenmaal langs lopend hoorden de vader en zijn zoon de mensen zeggen: Wat een idioten zijn die twee, ze lopen met z'n tween en hebben een ezel. Waarom stapt n van hen niet op de ezel? Dat bespaart ze energie, en daar is die ezel voor bedoeld. De vader vroeg aan de zoon: Heb je gehoord wat ze zeiden? De zoon antwoordde: Ja, en zei: Misschien hebben ze gelijk papa?
> 
> Even verderop zagen ze weer wat mensen lopen en de vader zei tegen zijn zoon: Stap nu maar even op de ezel dan. Eenmaal langs lopend hoorden ze de mensen zeggen: Wat een onbeschofte jongen is dat toch, zijn vader is oud en zwak en hij is nog jong en sterk en dan gaat hij zelf op de ezel zitten. De vader vroeg de zoon of hij ze had gehoord, de zoon zei: Ja, misschien hebben ze gelijk papa?
> 
> ...


So true.

----------


## K_Prone

Onze Amersfoortste trots "Annas"  :tong uitsteken:  

http://w10.easy-share.com/672153.html

----------


## Twinkle_Croft

Oud, maar blijft hem doen.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Arrisalah (The Message/De Boodschap, Turks & Nederlands ondertiteld) 


Wat handig!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> *Uitstel in het beantwoorden van smeekbeden.* 
> _
> Door Ibnoe l-Djawzie, vertaald door Umm Sayfuddien._ 
> 
> Bismillah Ar-Rahman Ar-Rahim. 
> 
> Een gelovige wordt vaak getroffen door een bepaalde ziekte: de aanval van onzekerheid en twijfels over Allah (Subhana wa Ta'ala) wanneer Hij het antwoord op zijn gebeden en smeekbeden uitstelt. De genezing voor deze twijfels is niets anders dan geduld (sabr). 
> 
> Ik heb deze aanval persoonlijk ervaren toen ik door een rampspoed werd getroffen. Ik bad en bad en toch was er geen antwoord in zicht. Iblies (de duivel) begon deze val voor mij uit te zetten. Hij zei op sommige momenten: "Zijn Edelmoedigheid is immens en Hij is niet vrekkig, vanwaar dus dit uitstel?" Ik berispte de duivel dan en zei: "Ga weg, o vervloekte! Ik heb geen behoefte aan een rechtszaak, noch wijs ik jou aan als advocaat." 
> ...


BRON

Mooi stukkie! Vooral dat van de duivel is herkenbaar.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Wel heb ik ooit!  :blij: 

Ring van de duif van Ibn Hazm

----------


## The Arab III

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=Shuraim

Dit is mijn Imam! De enige echte! Zijn stem, macha-Allah!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://www.islamicmedia.com.au/napoleon.php

"Napoleon" van de Outlawz.

Location: Lakemba Mosque 
A riveting talk of how someone was raised amongst music, murderers and corruption, yet still was able to find his way through to the light of Islam from the darkness he once was in.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> *
> Tawheed in vogelvlucht * 
> 
> Vraag: Wat wordt er bedoelt met Tawheed ar-Roeboebiyah, Tawheed al-'Oeloe-iyah en Tawheed al-Asmaa-e wa Siffaat? 
> 
> Antwoord: Tawheed ar-Roeboebiyah is de tawheed van Allaah met betrekking tot Zijn Handelingen, zoals scheppen, voorzien, het geven van leven en veroorzaken van dood enz. 
> 
> Tawheed al-'Oeloe-iyah ('Ibaadah) is de eenmaking van Allaah in aanbidding zoals het gebed, vasten, bedevaart, liefdadigheid, het zweren van eden, slachten enz. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

:love:  Hoe oud zoudie nou zijn?! 5 ofzo? Masha Allah!

Soerat Al muzammil van Soehaib Baig

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://alkanderi.com/main.php?page=2b

Doe3a. Veel verschillende, te downloaden, van Fahd al-Kanderi.

En recitaties. Geen complete soeraat.

http://alkanderi.com/main.php?page=2d

www.alkanderi.com

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> * Tawheed in vogelvlucht
> 
> Vraag: Wat wordt er bedoelt met Tawheed ar-Roeboebiyah, Tawheed al-'Oeloe-iyah en Tawheed al-Asmaa-e wa Siffaat?
> 
> Antwoord: Tawheed ar-Roeboebiyah is de tawheed van Allaah met betrekking tot Zijn Handelingen, zoals scheppen, voorzien, het geven van leven en veroorzaken van dood enz.
> 
> Tawheed al-'Oeloe-iyah ('Ibaadah) is de eenmaking van Allaah in aanbidding zoals het gebed, vasten, bedevaart, liefdadigheid, het zweren van eden, slachten enz.
> 
> ...


Betekenis van het Woord Tauwhied

_In de Naam van Allaah, de Genadevolle, moge Zijn Salaah en Salaam over Zijn laatste Profeet zijn,en over zijn hele familie en metgezellen, om verder te gaan..._

*Wat is deze tauwhied precies, die zo belangrijk is, dat het zon hoge positie heeft?*

Taalkundig, komt het woord van het woord wah-hada, en dat betekent waahied (enkelvoudig, dus 1) maken. Waahied is het tegenovergestelde van twee, drie etc. het is het tegenovergestelde van meerderheid (= meer dan 1) Dus waahied is iets dat altijd enkelvoudig zal blijven en zal nooit een partner van iets anders worden.

En nu de definitie volgens de Sharieah [1] , de tauwhied betekent alln Allaah uitkiezen bij alle vormen van aanbidding [2] , zodat je al jouw aanbidding alln voor Allaah doet. 

Allaah zegt:
En de godsdienst zal helemaal voor Allaah zijn [3].

Het woord godsdienst betekent in dit vers aanbidding, zoals Allaah zegt: En ik heb de Djinn en de Mensheid niet geschapen behalve om Mij te aanbidden [4].

En Allaah zegt:
En aanbidt Allaah, en schrijf geen enkele partner aan Hem toe [5].

En Allaah zegt ook:
Dus roep Allaah aan, maak de godsdienst helemaal voor Hem, zelfs als de ongelovigen ervan walgen.[6].


Dit is de betekenis van tauwhied  om slln Allaah uit te kiezen bij alle handelingen van aanbidding en om het aanbidden van alle andere dingen op te geven (dus niet doen).

_______________________________________________

[1]De Regels van Allaah
[2]De dingen die je doet vanwege de godsdienst, zoals bijvoorbeeld
bidden, vasten, Qoraan lezen en leren
[3]De betekenis van de vertaling van de Soerah Al-Anfaal en daarvan de 39ste Ayah
[4]De betekenis van de Soerah Ath-Thaariyaat en daarvan de 56ste Aayah
[5]De betekenis van de Soerah An-Nisaa en daarvan de 36ste Aayah
[6]De betekenis van de Soerah Ghaafir en daarvan de 14de Aayah

Door de geleerde Saalih ibn 'Abdillaah Al-Fauwzaan
Uit zijn boek Doeroes mien Al-Qor'aan Al-Kariem (bladzijde 11-12)

----------


## Pixelshade

Voor de mensen die graag een grote verzamling (ahadith in hun verzameling willen hebben, hier een goed boek. Kheb hem vandaag binnengekregen en heb het bijna niet meer losgelaten. De ahadith zijn in het NL vertaald en staan daarnaast in het Arabisch met tashkil (klankaanduidingen).

Riyaad as-saalihien   

 

http://www.islam-boeken.nl/store/p_d...?ProductID=116

_Tuinen der oprechten is een evenwichtige selectie van 492 van de 1900 in het stanaardwerk Riyaad as-saalihien voorkomende overleveringen van de profeet Mohammad (saw). Deze selectie uit de verzameling van an-Nawawie, biedt de lezer een fascinerende introductie tot de uitspraken en gedragingen van de profeet Moehammad. Het is de grootste verzameling hadieth die tot nu toe door moslims in de Nederlandse taal ter beschikking werd gesteld._

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Islamiseer jouw MSN! 

Ik heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd. Ipv die links op msn enzo die je normaal krijgt, (nieuws, weer, enz.), krijg je andere links van o.a. ahaadieth(sites). Dat is wat ik er van heb begrepen, be3da.

MSN [Hadith] Today ...


This is a new service that Qisas.com wishes to provide for the wider muslim community. We all use MSN Messenger, everyday or once a week, but everyone seems to be using it. We chat, discuss, transfer and also have fun. This service is a way to help us "islamizize" our msn, meaning we have something that makes us learn, read and inspire, each time we use our Messenger. There is no harm in learning, nor is there any problem increasing ones knowledge of hadith, and this will hopefully provide this for you.

Use the below to download this patch, for it to work....



This program, in the form of a patch, will basically change your MSN Today. If you open your MSN Today now, it will display the default page, your emails that you have received, news, the weather, etc. What we wish to do is, take advantage of MSN Today, and change it to bring hadith. This program will do that. It connects to the servers of TabServe, and it will re-direct your MSN Today to the hadith page we have here. Thats how it works! ...

www.qisas.com (leuke site btw)

----------


## Firdouse

Een aantal hele goede reciteurs zijn:

abderrahman a sudaisi
saoud shuraim
abdel bassed abdel sammad
al ajami
mohammed el mohasny
mohammed jibreel
mohammed baruk
ashatery

en mij favouriet: Abdellah 3awad el shahnie...masha Allah!!! Hij reciteerde afgelopen jaren tijdens de ramadan in Mekka. 

Is ie getrouwd? weet iemand dit? hihi  :maf2:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Firdouse_ 
> *Een aantal hele goede reciteurs zijn:
> 
> abderrahman a sudaisi
> saoud shuraim
> abdel bassed abdel sammad
> al ajami
> mohammed el mohasny
> mohammed jibreel
> ...


Allemaal erg mooie, ja. Bedoel je Mohammad Al Zjoehni? Van vorig en dit jaar tijdens de Ramadan? 

Deze?

Mohammad Al Zjoehni

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Moskee El Ouma 01 December 2006 
AS SALAAMU ALAIKUM LIEVE ZUSTERS,

Onze excuses voor deze verandering, wij hebben besloten onze lessen in MASJID EL OUMA AAN DE POSTJESWEG (BUS 18, metro 50; halte Postjesweg) te laten plaats vinden. Vrijwel iedereen kent deze moskee, hij is makkelijk bereikbaar en dichtbij verschillende scholen. Masjid Tadamoun- waar wij 2 bijeenkomsten hebben gehouden- is te ver afgelegen en te moeilijk vindbaar. We denken dat we te weinig mensen bij elkaar krijgen en willen juist graag zoveel mogelijk jongeren bereiken. Wil iedereen dit doorgeven? Graag ook via andere sites en door folders te maken en op straat en bij scholen uit te delen. Beste broeders en zusters, gebruik jullie talenten en jullie tijd voor onze Ummah, laat zulke kansen vol hasanaat niet voorbij gaan! De lessen starten om 13.00 uur, na de salaat. *JAZAAKUMALLAAHU KHAIRAN WA ALLAAH YAHDIKOEM!* 




> AS SALAAMU ALAIKUM ALLEMAAL,
> 
> GRAAG NODIG IK JULLIE ALLEMAAL UIT OM DE KOMENDE ZONDAGEN OM 13.00 UUR IN MOSKEE OUMMAH AAN DE POSTJESWEG TE KOMEN.
> 
> ER WORDT EEN SERIE LESSEN GEGEVEN OVER: "DE PROFETEN, DE BOODSCHAPPERS; HUN VERSCHILLEN EN OVEREENKOMSTEN, HUN WONDEREN EN HUN BOODSCHAP...."
> 
> ONMISBARE KENNIS! NEEM PEN EN PAPIER MEE!
> 
> VOOR EXACTE INFO ZIE: WWW.ISLAAM4IEDEREEN.NL
> ...


www.islaam4iedereen.nl

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

www.islaam4iedereen.nl

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

www.al-ummah.nl

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Andere lezingen. 




> Elke zondag om 11:00 uur in basisschool AsSiddieq *(alleen voor vrouwen)* 
> 
> Adres: Jan van Riebeekstraat 11


-




> Elke zondag om 14:00 in moskee el Tawheed *(alleen voor mannen)* 
> 
> Adres: Jan Hanzenstraat 114

----------


## Rachid de 21e

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> *Tuinen der oprechten .*


Deze heb ik ook gekocht, beverwijk, echt goed boek ja  :Smilie: 


----

Miracles of The Qur'aan

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper Mohammed en zijn familieleden en metgezellen en met degenen die hen op de beste wijze volgen.

Beste broeders en zusters as-Salaamoe cAlaykoem,

Stichting as-Soennah is trots om in samenwerking met al-Yaqeen op 22, 23 en 24 december alweer de 7e Nederlands-Islamitische conferentie te mogen presenteren onder de titel:

Voorzeker, in hun verhalen zit een les voor de bezitters van verstand (Yousouf,111)

Wij heten iedereen van harte welkom. Voor het ordelijk laten verlopen van de gehele conferentie vragen wij jullie aandacht voor de volgende zaken.

De 7e Nederlands-Islamitische conferentie zal geheel in de Nederlandse taal verzorgd worden, behalve de vraag- en antwoordsessie met Sheich Fawaz Jneid, maar deze zal direct vertaald worden naar het Nederlands.

Wij vragen iedereen die genteresseerd is in het bijwonen van de conferentie om je op tijd in te schrijven, zodat de gepaste voorbereidingen getroffen kunnen worden. Zowel broeders als zusters dienen zich in te schrijven aan de hand van onderstaande link. De conferentie is geheel gratis voor zowel broeders als zusters. Alleen de broeders die uit de omgeving van Den Haag komen worden gevraagd om een kleine bijdrage als zij mee willen eten.

Benodigdheden:

1. Slaapspullen

Broeders die gebruik willen maken van de mogelijkheid te overnachten in de moskee dienen hun eigen slaapspullen mee te nemen. Dit geldt ook voor de zusters, alleen zullen de zusters niet in de moskee overnachten maar in speciaal daarvoor vrijgemaakte woningen waar alleen zusters zullen overnachten. Bij aankomst zullen de zusters opgevangen worden door de organisatie.

2. Toiletartikelen

Vergeet tandenborstel, miswaak, zeep, handdoek enz. niet mee te nemen, zodat we allen fris voor de dag komen.

3. Schrijfgerei

Om optimaal kennis op te doen verzoeken wij iedereen pen en papier mee te nemen om aantekeningen te maken. Weet dat de meest haperende pen nog altijd beter onthoudt dan het beste geheugen.

4. Geld

Voor het geval men nog iets extras wenst te nuttigen of te kopen in onze boekenwinkel is het verstandig extra geld mee te nemen. Alle lezingen en lessen worden opgenomen en te zijner tijd verkocht in de boekenwinkel en geplaatst op de website. Wij vragen iedereen hiervoor de gepaste geduld op te brengen zodat, waar nodig, redactionele aanpassingen gedaan kunnen worden. Vandaar dat wij iedereen verzoeken niet op eigen initiatief de lessen en lezingen op te nemen.


Mocht je jezelf reeds hebben aangemeld en kun je alsnog niet komen, dan verzoeken wij je alsnog dit telefonisch te melden, danwel via ons emailadres. Ook voor vragen, suggesties en klachten kunt u ons hierop bereiken:

[email protected]
070-3881257

Wij vragen de broeders en zusters om te allen tijde de instructies van de organisatie op te volgen en de gepaste Islamitische gedragscode aan te nemen ten opzichte van elkaar. Heb geduld met elkaar, zie andermans mankementen door de vingers en wees broeders en zusters van elkaar!

Tenslotte vragen wij Allah om onze kennis te doen toenemen en om onze daden te accepteren. En vrede en zegeningen zij met de Boodschapper van Allah.

eze lessen zijn live te volgen via het programma Paltalk. Om het programma te downloaden klik:
Volg de stappen om het programma te installeren en een gebruikersnaam aan te maken, en ga vervolgens naar de kamer www.al-yaqeen.com.
Voor meer informatie over het programma of het inschrijven ga naar www.paltalk.com.

Check: http://al-yaqeen.com/ De banner boven aan.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Voor de verdwaalde Turreken.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

*In EDE.*

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

*In Tilburg.*

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Centrale lezinglijn, cool  :giechel:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

*Alleen voor MANNEN/BROEDERS!*

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

16 december 2006

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

27 januari 2007 

 

*Alleen MANNEN/BROEDERS.*

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

www.islaam4iedereen.nl

http://www.elouma.nl/

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Is dat echt het enige wat Amsterdam te bieden heeft?

:/

----------


## Desalniettemin

Klik hier voor Koran-recitaties.

Mijn ochtendritueel is sinds een aantal dagen dat ik elke ochtend, voor ik naar het werk vertrek, een aantal minuten de Koran beluister.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Ik kan ze naam niet zo duidelijk zien, Hassan Ezzadi ofzo? Of Harun...  :watte?:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://www.urbanjilbabcompetition.com/

http://www.silkrouteclothing.com/SP04/



Haha, vet man!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://www.islamchannel.tv/

 :hardlach:

----------


## I'mNumber1

Vrijdag tot zondag conferentie in Moskee as Soenah..

Den Haag, fruitweg enzo..  :argwaan:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper Mohammed en zijn familieleden en metgezellen en met degenen die hen op de beste wijze volgen.
> 
> Beste broeders en zusters as-Salaamoe cAlaykoem,
> 
> ...


Ja, ja, I'mNumber1.

 :hardlach:

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Ja, ja, I'mNumber1.
> 
> *


Dit wou ik ook net posten.. je weet toch  :argwaan:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door I'mNumber1_ 
> *Dit wou ik ook net posten.. je weet toch *


Aai. Ga je?

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Aai. Ga je?*


Yeps.. insha'Allah.. beetje helpen etc.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door I'mNumber1_ 
> *Yeps.. insha'Allah.. beetje helpen etc.*


Met wat?  :loens:

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Met wat? *


Orde handhaven, koken, mensen begeleiden.. 

 :loens:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door I'mNumber1_ 
> *Orde handhaven, koken, mensen begeleiden.. 
> 
> *


Komt wel goed met al die broeders. InshaAllah begeleid je ze naar siraat al moestaqiem.  :verrassing:  

Wat ga je koken? Ga ik overwegen of k ook moet komen. Belangrijker, kennie wel koku?

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Komt wel goed met al die broeders. InshaAllah begeleid je ze naar siraat al moestaqiem.  
> 
> Wat ga je koken? Ga ik overwegen of k ook moet komen. Belangrijker, kennie wel koku?*


Haha insha'Allah.. ik denk juist tegenovergestelde..  :grote grijns: .. 

Koken my ass.. ik ga gewoon die kleine schoften in bedwang houden meer niet..  :hihi: ..

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door I'mNumber1_ 
> *Haha insha'Allah.. ik denk juist tegenovergestelde.. .. 
> 
> Koken my ass.. ik ga gewoon die kleine schoften in bedwang houden meer niet.. ..*


Ik ken je niet, dus zal wel.  :zozo: 

Ok, ik kom misschien wel...

Lijkt me wel vet, eerlijk gezegd. Maar is beetje ver, he... :/

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Ik ken je niet, dus zal wel. 
> 
> Ok, ik kom misschien wel...
> 
> Lijkt me wel vet, eerlijk gezegd. Maar is beetje ver, he... :/*


Insha'Allah..

Tja.. voor mij is het paar minuten lopen.. :/

----------


## Cheeky girl

*Deugdzaamheden van de Eerste Tien Dagen van Dhul Hijjah

1e dag van de maand dhul-hijjah is donderdag 21 december incha'Allah. De 10e dag is dus het offerfeest (Ied Al-Adha).

Alle lof is aan Allah die de Tijd heeft gecreerd en sommige tijden 
beter heeft gemaakt dan andere, sommige maanden en dagen en nachten 
beter dan andere, wanneer beloningen vele malen worden 
vermenigvuldigd als genade tot Zijn dienaren. Dit moedigt hen aan om 
meer goede daden te verrichten en maakt hen enthousiaster om Hem te 
aanbidden zodat de moslim zijn pogingen hernieuwt om een grotere 
beloning te behalen, zichzelf voor te bereiden op de dood en zich 
klaar te maken voor de Dag des Oordeels. 

Onder de speciale periodes van aanbidding zijn de eerste tien dagen 
van Dhul Hijjah die Allah verkiest boven alle andere dagen van het 
jaar. Deze periode van aanbidding brengt vele voordelen met zich mee 
zoals de mogelijkheid om je fouten te verbeteren en eventuele 
tekortkomingen of gemiste zaken te herstellen. Elk van deze speciale 
gelegenheden omvat een vorm van aanbidding waardoor de dienaren 
dichter bij Allah getrokken kunnen worden en een soort zegening die 
Allah neer laat dalen op wie Hij wil. 

Ibn `Abbaas (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat 
de Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) heeft gezegd: "Er zijn geen 
dagen waarop de goede daden meer geliefd zijn door Allah dan deze 
tien dagen." De mensen vroegen, "Niet eens jihaad voor de zaak van 
Allah?" Hij zei, "Niet eens jihaad voor de zaak van Allah, behalve in 
het geval van een man die ging vechten en zichzelf en zijn rijkdom 
opgaf voor de zaak, en met niks terugkwam." [Bukhari 2/457] 

De deugdzaamheid van deze tien dagen is op vele dingen gebaseerd: 

1. Allah zweert op deze dagen, en een eed afleggen met iets geeft het 
belang en grote voordeel ervan aan. Allah zegt in de Qor'aan:  Bij 
de dageraad, en de tien nachten.  {89:1-2} 

Ibn `Abbas, Ibn al-Zubayr, Mujahid en anderen van de eerste en latere 
generaties zeggen dat dit verwijst naar de tien dagen van Dhul 
Hijjah. Ibn Kathir zegt: "Dit is een correcte mening." 

2. De Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) heeft verklaard dat dit 
de beste dagen van deze wereld zijn zoals we gelezen hebben in de 
bovenstaande sahih hadith. 

3. De Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) spoorde de mensen aan om 
goede daden te verrichten vanwege de deugdzaamheid van dit seizoen 
voor mensen over de hele wereld, en ook vanwege de deugdzaamheid van 
de plaats - voor de Hujjaaj (pelgrims) naar het Huis van Allah. 

4. De Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) heeft ons opgedragen veel 
Tasbih ("SubhanAllah"), Tahmid ("Al Hamdulillah") en Takbir ("Allahu 
Akbar") op te zeggen gedurende deze tijd. `Abdullah ibn `Umar (moge 
Allah tevreden met hem zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet 
(sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) heeft gezegd: "Er zijn geen dagen 
groter in het zicht van Allah en waarin goede daden meer geliefd zijn 
door Hem dan deze tien dagen, dus reciteer gedurende deze tijd veel 
Tahlil ("La ilaha ill-Allah"), Takbir en Tahmid." [Ahmad 7/224; sahih] 

5. Deze tien dagen omvatten Yawm `Arafah (de Dag van `Arafah) waarop 
Allah Zijn Religie volmaakt heeft. Het vasten op deze dag zal de 
zonden van twee jaar doen vervallen. Deze dagen omvatten ook Yawm al- 
Nahar (de Dag van het Offer), de beste dag van het hele jaar en van 
de Hadj, die handelingen van aanbidding op een manier combineert 
zoals op geen enkele andere dag gebeurt. 

6. Deze dagen omvatten de dagen van de Hadj. 

Onder de goede daden die de moslim tijdens de eerste tien dagen van 
Dhul Hijjah zou moeten proberen te verrichten, zijn: 

1. Vasten. Het is Sunnah om te vasten op de negende dag van Dhul 
Hijjah omdat de Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) ons aanspoorde 
om goede daden te verrichten gedurende die periode en vasten is n 
van de beste daden. Allah heeft vasten voor Zichzelf gekozen zoals 
blijkt uit een hadith qudsi: "Allah zegt: `Alle daden van de zoon van 
Adam zijn voor hem, behalve het vasten, dat is voor Mij en Ik ben 
Degene Die hem ervoor zal belonen.'" [Bukhari 1805] 

De Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) vastte altijd op de negende 
dag van Dhul Hijjah. Hunaydah ibn Khalid heeft overgeleverd van zijn 
vrouw dat sommige van de vrouwen van de Profeet zeiden: "De Profeet 
vastte gewoonlijk op de negende dag van Dhul Hijjah, op de dag van 
Ashura, op drie dagen van elke maand en op de eerst twee maandagen en 
donderdagen van elke maand." [al-Nisaa'i 4/205 en Abu Dawud; Sahih 
2/462] 

2. Takbir. Het is Sunnah om Takbir ("Allahu Akbar"), Tahmid ("Al 
Hamdulillah"), Tahlil ("La ilaha ill-Allah") en Tasbih 
("SubhanAllah") te zeggen gedurende de eerste tien dagen van Dhul 
Hijjah, en het hardop te zeggen in de moskee, thuis, op straat en 
elke plaats waar het toegestaan is Allah te gedenken en Zijn naam 
hardop te noemen, als een handeling van aanbidding en als een 
proclamatie van de grootheid van Allah de Verhevene. Mannen zouden 
deze termen hardop moeten reciteren en vrouwen zachtop. 

Allah zegt in de Qor'aan:  Opdat zij van hun voordeel getuigenis 
afleggen en de naam van Allah uitspreken gedurende de vastgestelde 
dagen over het vee waarvan Hij hen heeft voorzien.  {22:28} 

De meerderheid van de geleerden is het er over eens dat 
de "vastgestelde dagen" de eerste tien dagen van Dhul Hijjah zijn 
vanwege de woorden van Ibn `Abbas (moge Allah tevreden met hem 
zijn): "De "vastgestelde dagen" zijn de eerste tien dagen (van Dhul 
Hijjah)." 

De Takbir mag de woorden "Allahu akbar, Allahu akbar, la ilaha ill- 
Allah; wa Allahu akbar wa lillahi'l-hamd" omvatten evenals andere 
termen. 

Takbir is in deze tijd een aspect van de Sunnah dat vergeten wordt, 
behalve door een paar mensen. Deze Takbir zou hardop uitgesproken 
moeten worden om de Sunnah te doen herleven en als een herinnering 
aan de nalatende. Er is onomstotelijk bewijs dat Ibn `Umar en Abu 
Hurayrah (moge Allah tevreden met hen zijn) gedurende de eerste tien 
dagen van Dhul Hijjah naar de marktplaats gingen om de Takbir te 
reciteren en de mensen reciteerden de Takbir wanneer ze hen hoorden. 
Het idee achter het herinneren van de mensen om de Takbir te 
reciteren is dat een ieder dit individueel zou moeten doen, niet in 
eenstemmigheid omdat daar geen basis voor is in de Shari'ah. 

Het doen herleven van aspecten van de Sunnah die haast vergeten zijn 
is een daad die een immense beloning met zich meebrengt, zoals wordt 
aangegeven met de woorden van de Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa 
salaam): "Degene die een aspect van de Sunnah laat herleven dat 
vergeten is na mijn dood, hij zal een beloning krijgen evenredig aan 
dat van de mensen die hem volgen zonder dat het ook maar iets afdoet 
aan hun beloning." [Tirmidhi 7/443; hasan] 

3. Hadj en `Umrah verrichten. En van de beste daden die men 
gedurende deze dagen kan verrichten, is het verrichten van de Hadj 
naar het Huis van Allah. De Profeet (sallallahu alaihi wa salaam) 
heeft gezegd: "Een geaccepteerde Hadj brengt geen kleinere beloning 
dan het Paradijs." 

4. Meer goede daden verrichten. Dit geldt in het algemeen want goede 
daden zijn geliefd bij Allah en zullen een grote beloning van Hem met 
zich mee brengen. Wie niet de mogelijkheid heeft om de Hadj te 
verrichten, zou zichzelf deze gezegende periode moeten toeleggen op 
het aanbidden van Allah, salaat, Qur'aan lezen, Allah gedenken, 
smeekbeden verrichten, liefdadigheid geven, de ouders eren, 
familiebanden versterken, aansporen wat goed is en verbieden wat 
slecht is, en andere goede daden en handelingen van aanbidding. 

5. Offeren. En van de goede daden die een persoon dichter bij Allah 
brengt gedurende deze dagen is het brengen van een offer door een 
dier van goede kwaliteit te kiezen en het te voeden, geld uitgeven 
voor de zaak van Allah. 

6. Oprecht berouw tonen. En van de meest belangrijke dingen om 
gedurende deze tien dagen te doen is oprecht berouw tonen aan Allah 
en alle vormen van ongehoorzaamheid en zonde opgeven. Berouw betekent 
terugkomen tot Allah en zich onthouden van alle daden, openlijk en 
geheim, waar Hij niet van houdt, uit spijt voor wat er gebeurd is, 
het onmiddellijk opgeven en vastberaden zijn er nooit in terug te 
vallen, stevig vasthouden aan de waarheid door te doen waar Allah van 
houdt. 

Als een moslim een zonde pleegt moet hij zich haasten om berouw te 
tonen, zonder uitstel. Ten eerste omdat hij niet weet wanneer hij zal 
sterven en ten tweede omdat de ene slechte daad tot een andere leidt. 

Berouw op speciale momenten is erg belangrijk want in de meeste 
gevallen richten mensen hun gedachtes gedurende deze tijden op 
aanbidding en willen graag het goede doen wat er toe leidt dat ze hun 
zonden inzien en spijt hebben van het verleden. Berouw is ten alle 
tijden een plicht maar wanneer de moslim oprecht berouw combineert 
met goede daden gedurende deze dagen, is dit een teken van succes 
insha'Allah. Allah zegt in de Qur'aan: Maar hij, die berouw heeft, gelooft en goed doet, zal waarschijnlijk tot de geslaagden behoren.  {28:67} 

O jij wiens hart zo donker is als de nacht, is het geen tijd om je 
hart met licht te vullen en te verzachten? Stel jezelf gedurende deze 
tien dagen bloot aan de zachte wind van de genade van jouw Heer, want 
Allah zal deze wind laten raken wie Hij wil en wie er door geraakt 
wordt, zal gelukkig zijn op de Dag des Oordeels.

Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid*

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Vrijdag 22 december 2006

Salaat ul-Maghrib

Opening

*17.15 - 18.00* - Fouad Benallal - De standvastigheid van onze vrome voorgangers

Salaat ul-Ishaa

*19.30 - 20.15* - Mohamad Alhadjri - Ali رضى الله عنه

*20.30 - 21.15* - El-Yazid al-Aouichi - othmaan رضى الله عن

---

LIVE TE BELUISTEREN OP PALTALK!!!

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Vrijdag 22 december 2006
> 
> Salaat ul-Maghrib
> 
> Opening
> 
> 17.15 - 18.00 - Fouad Benallal - De standvastigheid van onze vrome voorgangers
> 
> ...


En wanneer lees ik dit!  :aanwal:  

Had je niet kunnen smsen ofzo  :eyebrow:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *En wanneer lees ik dit!  
> 
> Had je niet kunnen smsen ofzo *


Is onderweg!  :blozen: 

PALTALK LIVE: VRAAG + ANTWOORDSESSIE MET FAWAZ JNEID

ROOM: ALYAQEEN

Vanaf nu ongeveer.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

www.taranime.com

http://www.taranime.com/quran/qorrae.htm

Ik heb eindelijk normale opnames gevonden van Omar Alqazaabirie Almaghribie. De imam van moskee hassan II. :jeej:!!!

http://www.taranime.com/quran/omar_qazabri.htm

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *www.taranime.com
> 
> http://www.taranime.com/quran/qorrae.htm
> 
> Ik heb eindelijk normale opnames gevonden van Omar Alqazaabirie Almaghribie. De imam van moskee hassan II. :jeej:!!!
> 
> http://www.taranime.com/quran/omar_qazabri.htm*


Thnx! Mijn ouders vonden hem (zijn recitatie) ook helemaal geweldig. Dit gaan ze leuk vinden  :grote grijns:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Hierbij wil ik je uitnodigen voor de lezing van aanstaande zaterdag 10 februari 2007.

Het onderwerp is "De vrouw in de islam" en de lezing wordt gegeven door Salaheddien Boulaabi.

Datum: 10 feb 2007
Tijd: 19.45 tot 21.15
Plaats: Moskee Aboe Bakr, Clemenceaustraat 1, Almere Stad

Je bent van harte welkom. Het onderwerp is zeer interessant en tijdens de pauze is er thee en koekjes. Na afloop is er gelegenheid om vragen te stellen en kennis te maken met de broeders en zusters van Moslims in Almere.

Voor de vrouwen is een aparte ruimte gereserveerd, zodat ook zij ongestoord van de lezing kunnen genieten.

Voor vragen mail naar [email protected] of [email protected] 

Met vriendelijke groet
Salaam alekoem,


Josef Stevens
Moslims in Almere

---

Koekjes en thee! Wellah lief...  :giechel:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

وستتناول الدورة  بإذن الله  المواضيع التالية:

1. 1 مسؤولية الآباء تجاه أسرهم.
2. 2 حقوق الزوجين.
3. 3 كيف يكون العرس في الإسلام
4. 4 تربية الأبناء في بلاد المهجر.
5. 5 مساوئ الأخلاق وعلاجها.
6. 6 تحقيق العبودية لله.
7. 7 ديننا دين الاتباع وليس دين الابتداع.
8. 8 إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر.
9. 9 حقيقة عقيدة الشيعة.
10. 10 تحذير الإخوان من خطر اللسان.

Tijdens deze Islamitische Conferentie zullen Insha-Allah de volgende onderwerpen aan bod komen:

1. De verantwoordelijkheid van de ouders richting hun gezin

2. De rechten van de echtgenoten

3. Hoe ziet het bruiloft eruit in de Islam

4. Het opvoeden van kinderen in het emigratie land

5. Het slechte gedrag en de genezing ervan

6. Het realiseren van de aanbidding voor Allah

7. Ons geloof is het geloof van volgen en niet het geloof van innoveren

8. Voorwaar, het gebed weerhoudt van al-Moenkar en het verwerpelijke

9. De waarheid achter de geloofsovertuiging van Shieten

10. Het waarschuwen van de moslims voor het gevaar van de tong

ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم الاتصال عن طرق البريد الالكتروني اوهاتفيا:

Voor meer informatie kunt u per e-mail of telefonisch contact opnemen: 

E-mail: [email protected]

Tel.: (0031) 0614687452

---

Veeet  :boeps:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

INSCHRIJVING

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

De Tekenen van Profijtvolle Kennis


Vraag jezelf af hoeveel van de tekenen van profijtvolle kennis jij bezit, wat de volgende zijn:

1. Het implementeren (van de kennis).
2. Haat hebben om geprezen, gecomplimenteerd te worden of arrogantie ten opzichte van anderen tonen.
3. Het toenemen van je bescheidenheid naar mate jouw kennis stijgt.
4. Vluchten voor de liefde van leiderschap, faam en wereldse genoegens.
5. Het verlaten van de claim dat je kennis bezit.
6. Slechte vermoedens over jezelf bezitten en goede gedachtes hebben over andere mensen en het uit de weg gaan van hen kleineren.

'Abdillaah ibn al-Mubaarak (rahimahullaah) was gewoon te zeggen in dichtvorm wanneer de manieren van de Salaf werden genoemd:

_"Vergelijk ons niet met hen, omdat de gezonde persoon niet hetzelfde is als degene die mank loopt."_

--- 

*The Etiquette of Seeking Knowledge 
Shaych Bakr Abu Zayd 
Blz. 79*

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

"Naat" Dunno what he's saying, maar is pr8ig : :love:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

*Tien Oorzaken die de bestraffing voor een zonde doen verdwijnen*

*Imam Ibn Taymiyyah
(Majmoo` al-Fatawa 1:45, 7:487)*



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


_Shaykh ul Islam Ibn Taymiyyah, moge Allah hem genadig zijn, heeft gezegd:
De bestraffing voor een zonde begaan door een gelovige wordt verwijderd op tien manieren:_

* Hij toont berouw bij Allah (taubah), dus accepteert Allah zijn berouw, want degene die berouw toont voor zondigheid is als degene die geen zonden heeft.


* Hij zoekt vergiffenis bij Allah (istighfar), dus vergeeft Allah hem.


* Hij doet goede daden die zijn zonde uitwissen, omdat goede daden slechte (daden) uitwissen.


* Zijn gelovige broeders (en zusters) bidden voor hem of zoeken vergiffenis voor zijn zonden gedurende zijn leven of dood.


* Of ze [vragen Allah] om van de beloning van hun daden te schenken aan hem, waarmee Allah hem baat.


* Zijn Profeet Muhammad, sallallahu `alayhi wa sallam, bemiddelt voor hem.


* Allah beproeft hem met tests op deze wereld die zijn zonde compenseren.


* Allah beproeft hem in al-Barzakh (het tussentijdse leven in het graf; tussen de dood en de Dag des Oordeels) wat zijn zonde compenseert.


* Allah beproeft hem gedurende de verschillende stadia op de Dag des Oordeels wat zijn zonden compenseert.


* Of, de Meest Genadevolle van degenen die genade hebben heeft genade met hem.





Degene die deze tien is misgelopen, kan niemand de schuld geven behalve zichzelf.

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> وستتناول الدورة  بإذن الله  المواضيع التالية:
> 
> 1. 1 مسؤولية الآباء تجاه أسرهم.
> 2. 2 حقوق الزوجين.
> ...



Ik ben van de partij inshaAllah.  :grote grijns:  


n van de beste topics op pb. MashaAllah.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

VREEMDELINGEN 

Sluit alles af, en ga hier even voor zitten. Enkel luisteren naar de tekst, of meelezen met de tekst. 

Zucht.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *VREEMDELINGEN 
> 
> Sluit alles af, en ga hier even voor zitten. Enkel luisteren naar de tekst, of meelezen met de tekst. 
> 
> Zucht.*


Heeft iemand de Arabische tekst voor me?

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Voor de mensen die hem nog niet hadden.

http://www.fatwa-online.com/downloads/dow004/index.htm

Een link voor de Engelse interpretatie van De Heilige Koran. Ff naar benden scrollen en klikken op: "The Noble Qur.aan - v2.41"

Heel handig! Er staat (uiteraard) ook het ARabisch in, en in de voetnoten veel toevoegingen. Heeft ook een zoekfunctie!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Deze wallpapers komen van:



www.flowerofimaan.net

Er zijn ook pr8ige avatars, banners enz. te vinden. 

 :blij:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *
> 
> Deze wallpapers komen van:
> 
> 
> 
> www.flowerofimaan.net
> 
> ...


Fraimd :S. Ik plaatstte een andere wallpaper. Pakt em niet, ofzo.  :moeilijk:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Doe3aa Mohammad Jibriel - Laylat al-Qadr 2003 

Met de Arabische tekst.

Van de site: 

www.Jebril.com

MashaAllah!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Mohammed Jibriel Quran completion 1424/2003

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

WOOHOO!

Athkaar "dag en nacht" 

Je kan ze downloaden!  :blij:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

MaashaAllah. Gratis 3ad.  :blij: 

Leer Koran 

Met transcriptie.

Voorbeeld

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Ik ben van de partij inshaAllah.  
> 
> 
> n van de beste topics op pb. MashaAllah.*


Laat je ff weten hoe het was?

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Asalaamu 3alaikum wa Ra7matulahi wa Barakatuhu beste broeders en zusters,

U kunt op de volgende links de gehele Quran sets downloaden met de recitaties in CD kwaliteit, vanuit de Taraweeh gebeden van het jaar 1427/2006.Deze zijn van Medina Al-Munawarah en Mekka Al-Mukarama.


_Van Medina de volgende nobele shoyokh [7afidahum Allah]:_

'Ali Al-Hudaifi

*Hussain Ale Shaykh*

*AbdulMuhsin Al-Qasim*

*Maaher Al-Mu'ayqali*

_En dit is de tracklijst:_


CD 01: Al-Fatiah, Al-Baqarah(1-242)
CD 02: Al-Baqarah(243-End), Al'Imran
CD 03: An-Nisa', Al-Ma'idah(1-40)
CD 04: Al-Ma'idah(41-End), Al-Anam
CD 05: Al-A'raf, Al-Anfal
CD 06: At-Taubah, Yunus
CD 07: Hud, Yusf, Ar-Ra'd
CD 08: Ibrahim, Al-Hijr, An-Nahl, Al-Isra'
CD 09: Al-Kahf, Maryam, Ta-Ha, Al-Anbiyah'
CD 10: Al-Hajj, Al-Mu'minun, An-Nur, Al-Furqan
CD 11: Ash-Shu'ra', An-Naml, Al-Qasas, Al-Ankabut
CD 12: Ar-Rum, Luqman, As-Sajdah, Al-Ahzab, Saba', Fatir
CD 13: Ya-Sin, As-Saffat, Sad, Az-Zumar, Ghafir
CD 14: Fussilat, Ash-Shura, Az-Zukhruf, Ad-Dukhan, Al-Jathiyah, Al-Ahqaf, Muhammed
CD 15: Al-Fath, Al-Hujurat, Qaf, Juz' Adh-Dhariyat, Al-Mujadilah
CD 16: Al-Hashr, Al-Mumtahana, As-Saff, Al-Jumu'ah, Al-Munafiqun, At-Taghabun, At-Talaq, At-Tahrim, Al-Mulk, Al-Qalam, Al-Haqqah, Al-Ma'arij, Nuh, Al-Jinn, Al-Muzzammil, Al-Muddathir, Al-Qiyamah
CD 17: Al-Insan, Al-Mursalat, Juz' Amma with Dua'

Download hier 

Bron: http://www.highqualityqurans.com/madinah1427/

________________________________




_Van Mekka de volgende nobele shoyokh [7afidahum Allah]:_

*Su'ud ibn Ibrahim As-Shuraim*

*AbduRahmaan ibn Abdul'Aziz As-Sudais*

*Salah Al-Budair*

*Abdullah ibn 'awaad Al-Djuhani*

En dit is de tracklijst:

CD 01: Al-Fatiah, Al-Baqarah(1-242)
CD 02: Al-Baqarah(243-End), Al'Imran
CD 03: An-Nisa', Al-Ma'idah(1-40)
CD 04: Al-Ma'idah(41-End), Al-Anam
CD 05: Al-A'raf, Al-Anfal
CD 06: At-Taubah, Yunus
CD 07: Hud, Yusf, Ar-Ra'd
CD 08: Ibrahim, Al-Hijr, An-Nahl, Al-Isra'
CD 09: Al-Kahf, Maryam, Ta-Ha, Al-Anbiyah'
CD 10: Al-Hajj, Al-Mu'minun, An-Nur, Al-Furqan
CD 11: Ash-Shu'ra', An-Naml, Al-Qasas, Al-Ankabut
CD 12: Ar-Rum, Luqman, As-Sajdah, Al-Ahzab, Saba', Fatir
CD 13: Ya-Sin, As-Saffat, Sad, Az-Zumar, Ghafir
CD 14: Fussilat, Ash-Shura, Az-Zukhruf, Ad-Dukhan, Al-Jathiyah, Al-Ahqaf, Muhammed
CD 15: Al-Fath, Al-Hujurat, Qaf, Juz' Adh-Dhariyat, Al-Mujadilah
CD 16: Al-Hashr, Al-Mumtahana, As-Saff, Al-Jumu'ah, Al-Munafiqun, At-Taghabun, At-Talaq, At-Tahrim, Al-Mulk, Al-Qalam, Al-Haqqah, Al-Ma'arij, Nuh, Al-Jinn, Al-Muzzammil, Al-Muddathir, Al-Qiyamah
CD 17: Al-Insan, Al-Mursalat, Juz' Amma with Dua'


Download hier 

Bron: http://www.highqualityquran.com/makkah1427/

---

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Laat je ff weten hoe het was?*



Ik ben niet geweest. Visite gister en vandaag, en met die gastvrijheid van ons kan je ze niet wegsturen.

Ik hoor het live via paltalk, Public Room; Rif room Islam inna Addina 3inda Allah Alislam. Maar je kunt het ook via de site www.Nor3alanor.com beluisteren.

Ze zijn met het vragen uurtje bezig nu.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Ik ben niet geweest. Visite gister en vandaag, en met die gastvrijheid van ons kan je ze niet wegsturen.
> 
> Ik hoor het live via paltalk, Public Room; Rif room Islam inna Addina 3inda Allah Alislam. Maar je kunt het ook via de site www.Nor3alanor.com beluisteren.
> 
> Ze zijn met het vragen uurtje bezig nu.*


Gaan en luisteren is zo ong. hetzelfde, dus  :knipoog:

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Gaan en luisteren is zo ong. hetzelfde, dus *



In de huidige tijd wel. Gelukkig bestaat er zoiets als internet.  :grote grijns:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *In de huidige tijd wel. Gelukkig bestaat er zoiets als internet. *


Nou, internet heeft wtb (Islamitische) kennis zoeken ook heel veel nadelen, jammer genoeg.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Sheikh Jebril Taraweeh Australia 2004/Soerat Yousouf & Qaf.

----------


## obl

Ik zoek recitaties van Marokkanen. 

Kan ze nooit vinden...

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Obl, ik heb een paar pagina's hiervoor enkele recitaties geplaatst van een Marokkaanse reciteur, video walakien, geen mp3. (Hafs)

En Omar Al Qazaabirie 1 of 2 pagina's hiervoor is (voor zover ik weet) ook een Marokkaan. Marokkaan of geen Marokkaan,  :love:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ZwYgStErr_ 
> *Sheikh Abdelkarim (?)
> 
> Taraweeh deel 1:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...46957551566977
> 
> Taraweeh deel 2:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...76395761899219
> 
> ...


'De Marokkaan'

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *www.taranime.com
> 
> http://www.taranime.com/quran/qorrae.htm
> 
> Ik heb eindelijk normale opnames gevonden van Omar Alqazaabirie Almaghribie. De imam van moskee hassan II. :jeej:!!!
> 
> http://www.taranime.com/quran/omar_qazabri.htm*


En deze.

----------


## obl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *'De Marokkaan'*


Hhaah ik heb net hele topic gespit, maar kennelijk dan een pagina overgeslagen want zag deze post niet.

Djazakallah oe gayran!

Deze recitaties zijn echt mashallah mooi!
http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...tfolder&cat=53

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door obl_ 
> *Hhaah ik heb net hele topic gespit, maar kennelijk dan een pagina overgeslagen want zag deze post niet.
> 
> Djazakallah oe gayran!
> 
> Deze recitaties zijn echt mashallah mooi!
> http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...tfolder&cat=53*


Hehe, kmoest er zelf ook 2,5 x doorheen. Ik had eerst geen zin om te zoeken, maar khad em zelf ook lang niet gehoord. Dus d8 ik wellah me teflet  :hardlach: . 2,5 x dus!

Wa iyaak!

MashaAllah, idd heel mooi! (Usama As-Safi) 'Als je nieuwe' recitaties hebt, altijd plaatsen he? Vinnik leuk  :blij:

----------


## obl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Hehe, kmoest er zelf ook 2,5 x doorheen. Ik had eerst geen zin om te zoeken, maar khad em zelf ook lang niet gehoord. Dus d8 ik wellah me teflet . 2,5 x dus!
> 
> Wa iyaak!
> 
> MashaAllah, idd heel mooi! (Usama As-Safi) 'Als je nieuwe' recitaties hebt, altijd plaatsen he? Vinnik leuk *


Saad al Ghamdi !!

http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...ctfolder&cat=9

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door obl_ 
> *Saad al Ghamdi !!
> 
> http://www.al-qaria.net/index.php?op...ctfolder&cat=9*


Ga de topic nog eens doorspitten, jij.  :hihi: 

Nee hoor, hoeft de rest niet de hele topic door te zoeken. : )

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://download.yousendit.com/6F60392971A1FA05

----------


## fatiha elg...

Reticentt of anderen, ik zoek al een tijdje de volledige recitatie van Nasser al'Ubayd, maar kan niks vinden. Heb jij toevallig een link voor me? 

Bij voorbaat shoukran bezaf.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Reticentt of anderen, ik zoek al een tijdje de volledige recitatie van Nasser al'Ubayd, maar kan niks vinden. Heb jij toevallig een link voor me? 
> 
> Bij voorbaat shoukran bezaf.*


Salamu alaykum,

nog nooit van gehoord, beste zuster. Maar als je een stukje plaatst misschien...? Kunnen we samen zoeken. : )

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Salamu alaykum,
> 
> nog nooit van gehoord, beste zuster. Maar als je een stukje plaatst misschien...? Kunnen we samen zoeken. : )*




Wa aleikoumoe salam oegtie Reticentt,

Het is trouwens Naasir al'Ubayd. Ik had zijn naam verkeerd. Ik ben ook zo slecht in namen onthouden.
Ik zoek zijn volledige recitatie van de Heilige Koraan, maar kan alleen delen vinden. Ik hoop inshaAllah dat ik gelinkt kan worden met de juiste site. 

In ieder geval shokran voor de moeite.

Wasalamoe aleikoum.


Naasir al'Ubayd, soera 19; Mariam

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Wa aleikoumoe salam oegtie Reticentt,
> 
> Het is trouwens Naasir al'Ubayd. Ik had zijn naam verkeerd. Ik ben ook zo slecht in namen onthouden.
> Ik zoek zijn volledige recitatie van de Heilige Koraan, maar kan alleen delen vinden. Ik hoop inshaAllah dat ik gelinkt kan worden met de juiste site. 
> 
> In ieder geval shokran voor de moeite.
> 
> Wasalamoe aleikoum.
> ...


Walaikoem salaam,

we gaan zoeken. : D

----------


## LebabmeS

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> 
> 
> 
> Naasir al'Ubayd, soera 19; Mariam


  :frons:  

Masha Allah,

de eerste keer dat ik deze sourat met transcriptie hoor  :frons: 

Wie is de reciteur?

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Sembabel_ 
> * 
> 
> Masha Allah,
> 
> de eerste keer dat ik deze sourat met transcriptie hoor 
> 
> Wie is de reciteur?*


Naasir al'Ubayd.

Is vertaling toch, geen trans.?

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Walaikoem salaam,
> 
> we gaan zoeken. : D*



Dank je wel Reticentt.


Id is het een vertaling en geen transcriptie.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Dank je wel Reticentt.
> 
> 
> Id is het een vertaling en geen transcriptie.*


Welcome ; ), had je dit al?

http://is.aswatalislam.net/DisplayFi...Naisr_Al-Ubaid

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Cool. Vet logo, mashaAllah.  :grote grijns: 

http://www.muslimgear.com/

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hreaw1PcR...elated&search=

Haha  :grote grijns: .

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2G3-cvhSj...elated&search=

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Your mother, your mother, your mother.

Thank you Allah foor my mother. : (

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Welcome ; ), had je dit al?
> 
> http://is.aswatalislam.net/DisplayFi...Naisr_Al-Ubaid*



Nee, je bent een schat! Mooeeeeee7777  :grote grijns:  

 Abdelkader Fattouh, soerat Annahl, video clip

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

www.taranime.com

http://www.taranime.com/quran/qorrae.htm

Ik heb eindelijk normale opnames gevonden van Omar Alqazaabirie Almaghribie. De imam van moskee hassan II. :jeej:!!!

http://www.taranime.com/quran/omar_qazabri.htm 

---

Dit schijnt dus geen geen Marokkaan te zijn, Allahoe a3lam.

----------


## sloper

MOOI.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

"I think my mom is amazing" 

 :love:

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> "I think my mom is amazing" 
> 
> *



"Whoever loves to meet Allah, Allah loves to meet him" Boekari. 


Djazaka Lahoe gayran Reticentt. Heel mooi.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *"Whoever loves to meet Allah, Allah loves to meet him" Boekari. 
> 
> 
> Djazaka Lahoe gayran Reticentt. Heel mooi.*


Dat is heel mooi, mashaAllah. Liefde kan wel van 1 kant komen, maar of de relatie dan "werkt"? ; )

Wa iyaaki!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Heb jij, of iemand anders, trouwens een link met de koran in het Arabisch? :/

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Heb jij, of iemand anders, trouwens een link met de koran in het Arabisch? :/*



Koran in het Arabisch.


Zelfde link, Home.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Koran in het Arabisch.
> 
> 
> Zelfde link, Home.*


Barekalahu fiek!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Deze topic bestaat bijna 2 jaar.

 :party:

----------


## fatiha elg...

:party:   :party:   :party:   :party:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *   *


Hahaha, 3la stelletje  :verrassing:

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Hahaha, 3la stelletje *



Yeps, gaan we vieren..maar doch bescheiden houden.. 


Ihke, kom jij op Paltalk, Islaam rooms?

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Yeps, gaan we vieren..maar doch bescheiden houden.. 
> 
> 
> Ihke, kom jij op Paltalk, Islaam rooms?*


Euh, ok  :grote grijns: .

Zelden, jij wel?

P.s.: Ihke? :/

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Euh, ok .
> 
> Zelden, jij wel?
> 
> P.s.: Ihke? :/*



Ihke is tmazight voor; oh ja of trouwens.

Misschien kun je nog Riffijnse woordjes van me leren. Is best makkelijk dmazight, maar schrijven is hopeloos.. Ik begin er dus echt niet aan ofzo..  :slik!:  Net een mix van Chinees en Joods..

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *www.taranime.com
> 
> http://www.taranime.com/quran/qorrae.htm
> 
> Ik heb eindelijk normale opnames gevonden van Omar Alqazaabirie Almaghribie. De imam van moskee hassan II. :jeej:!!!
> 
> http://www.taranime.com/quran/omar_qazabri.htm 
> 
> ...


Of toch wel, eigenlijk.  :hardlach:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

MASHA ALLAH! 

DIT IS ZOOOO COOL!

http://www.quranflash.com/

En hoe je die pagina's zo kan omslaan, GEWELDIG!

 :grote grijns: !!!

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *MASHA ALLAH! 
> 
> DIT IS ZOOOO COOL!
> 
> http://www.quranflash.com/
> 
> En hoe je die pagina's zo kan omslaan, GEWELDIG!
> 
> !!!*



Okee, dit heb ik nooit eerder gezien. 


Id geweldig.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Interesting.

Mekka als centre van the world.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

WAUW!

http://www.quranexplorer.com/quran/



This is absolutely brilliant. Please pass onto as many people as you able to. May the Almighty shower you with His richest of Blessings, Insha-Allah. 

Click on link below or copy and paste into internet explorer. 

it contains recitation of the quran as well as the arabic text and different versions of the recognised transalations.....So u can recite or listen and read the meaning of any verse in the quran by the click of a button on your mouse....

---

Dit is echt geweldig. Stuur dit aub door aan zoveel mogelijk mensen. Moge Allah de Almachtige zijn rijkste zegeningen over je doen neerdalen, inshaAllah.

Klik op de link: http://www.quranexplorer.com/quran/

Het bevat de recitatie van de (gehele) Koran, met zowel de Arabische tekst als verschillende vertalingen (Eng & Urdu). Zodat je kunt luisteren en tegelijk de interpretatie kunt meelezen (of niet, die optie kun je ook uitzetten). 

MashaAllah!  :ole:

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *WAUW!
> 
> http://www.quranexplorer.com/quran/
> 
> 
> 
> This is absolutely brilliant. Please pass onto as many people as you able to. May the Almighty shower you with His richest of Blessings, Insha-Allah. 
> 
> ...


Totally agree. De recitatie is ook echt wauw. MashaAllah  :Smilie: .

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Totally agree. De recitatie is ook echt wauw. MashaAllah .*


Ja, je kan ook andere reciteur kiezen, h? Ben helemaal excited.  :lachu:  

*snuif*

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Ja, je kan ook andere reciteur kiezen, h? Ben helemaal excited.  
> 
> *snuif**


Ja dat zag ik. Maar ik vind de recitatie van Mishari Rachid echte moei. Heb hem ook op me Ipod staan. Jij bent de laatste tijd wel vaker excited bakkergirl  :hihi:  


Al uitgeziekt trouwens?  :watte?:

----------


## fatiha elg...

Is Reticentt ziek? *snuif*? Verkouden?

Nou, beterschap toegewenst meid.

----------


## [email protected]

_Salaam, heeft er iemand Ya Taybah in mp3 of andere mooie anasheeds plz..Zie alleen maar youtube links  

Shokran._

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door fatiha elg..._ 
> *Is Reticentt ziek? *snuif*? Verkouden?
> 
> Nou, beterschap toegewenst meid. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nee hoor, niet meer hamdulah, barekalahu fiek ; ).

[email protected], kheb alleen deze versie:


http://download.yousendit.com/E1BD6D9B3A9842BC

----------


## fatiha elg...

Allahie barak fiek ye oegtie. Alhemdoelileh dat te horen.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Sincere Repentance

_- Imaam Ibnu Qayyim rahimahu-Allaah -_
* al-Hamdulillhi Rabbi l-'Aalamn, was-Saltu was-Salmu 'ala l-Haadi l-Aameen, Raslin 'laminah wa l-Umiyyn.. al-Mursali rahmatan li l-'lamn...*

 "If you were to see a repenting person, you would see weary eyelids early in the morning asking for forgiveness and listening to Allaah's command:
*'Repent to Allaah with a sincere repentance'*. 
You would see that his diet is light and his grief heavy; his body weakened by fasting and his feet tired from prayers. 
He would be exausted both physically and spiritually."
- Imaam Ibnu Qayyim [Sincere Repentance - page 12]

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Mooi "Bekeringsverhaal" 

Van de voormalig (ster)artiest: Ahmed alHusain. Je zal maar zo een droom hebben (introductie), soubhanaAllah. Wat een zegening,  :frons: .

----------


## Babyface

Salamoe aleikoum Reticentt,

Heb je onderstaande links al in de topic? Ik dacht het zelf niet. Maar kan me vergissen. Bij deze.


Nederlandse vertaling van de Heilige Koraan. 

Nederlandse vertaling van de Heilige Koraan.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Salamoe aleikoum Reticentt,
> 
> Heb je onderstaande links al in de topic? Ik dacht het zelf niet. Maar kan me vergissen. Bij deze.
> 
> 
> Nederlandse vertaling van de Heilige Koraan. 
> 
> Nederlandse vertaling van de Heilige Koraan.*


Walaikoem salaam, sista,

neen, die had ik nog niet! Barekalahu fiek!

Blijf deze topic uppen, h? : D

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Walaikoem salaam, sista,
> 
> neen, die had ik nog niet! Barekalahu fiek!
> 
> Blijf deze topic uppen, h? : D*



Okee.  :wohaa:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Assalaam aleykoem zusters!

*Woensdag 2 Mei*  (In de vakantie)

Wordt er inshaAllah een informatie dag georganiseerd,

waar informatie word gegeven over het pleegouderschap voor moslimkinderen.

Deze kinderen verblijven nu in Nederlandse gezinnen waar het erg moeilijk voor ze is om hun aan te passen. Vaak is het ook onmogelijk om rekening te houden met het islamitische geloof.

Nederland is Daarom opzoek naar moslim-pleegouders!

En wij als moslims moeten waar we kunnen deze verantwoording nemen!

*Kom dus inshaAllah 2 mei naar deze dag!*

Er zullen vooraf inshaAllah leuke spelletjes gedaan worden voor de kids.

Het begint inshaAllah om *12 uur* en het eindigt om *18 uur*.

Adres; Moskee Overvecht, Winterboeidreef 4 te Utrecht (in de vrouwenruimte om de hoek)

meld je aan(kinderen en hoeveel personen) via deze mail:

[email protected]

voor meer info bel;06-19701337

of kijk op www.islaam-for-all.onzevereniging.nl

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

A meeting wit Allah 

Hoe Barmhartig is onze heer, soebhanahoe wata3ala! Makes you wanna rush to death/heaven. Of gewoon goede daden verrichten, dat kan ook. En wat een troost geeft het, al dit leed op de wereld... soms vergeten we wat een beloning er ligt voor de gelovigen. 

Ibn Qayyim (L).

Note: tis geen Koran.

----------


## Babyface

Een programma die je kunt downloaden; de grootste Koranrecitatie verzameling ter wereld.  :slik!:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Een programma die je kunt downloaden; de grootste Koranrecitatie verzameling ter wereld. *


Haha. Elke keer als ik em up, zit ik gewoon te w8en, wanneer komt Babyface ff langs hier...  :grote grijns:

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Haha. Elke keer als ik em up, zit ik gewoon te w8en, wanneer komt Babyface ff langs hier... *



haha, komt omdat ik op jou wacht totdat je 'm gaat uppen..  :melig:

----------


## Break

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Een programma die je kunt downloaden; de grootste Koranrecitatie verzameling ter wereld. *


  :blauwe kus:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *haha, komt omdat ik op jou wacht totdat je 'm gaat uppen.. *


Haha. Deze topic is gewoon me kindje.  :verdriet:

----------


## Break

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Een programma die je kunt downloaden; de grootste Koranrecitatie verzameling ter wereld. *


 wat is dat voor een gare ding, werkt niet eens.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Break_ 
> *wat is dat voor een gare ding, werkt niet eens.*


Zomaar eerst kussen, dan. 

Hij werkt bij mij wel, hoor.

Maar Babyface? Kzie veel vraagtekentjes enzo. Kifesh? En alleen 1 reciteur?

----------


## Break

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Zomaar eerst kussen, dan. 
> 
> Hij werkt bij mij wel, hoor.
> 
> Maar Babyface? Kzie veel vraagtekentjes enzo. Kifesh? En alleen 1 reciteur?*


 Ik heb hem al verwijderd!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Oooooh, ik snap het!!!

Zooooo vet! MashaAllah! 

Alleen kzie geen namen, alleen tekentjes  :boos:  Dus gewoon op goed geluk klikken.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Die kindjes uit die wedstrijd Koranrecitatie van Marokko  :grote grijns: .

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lgm9DjEjL...elated&search=

Zou het echt??? 

SoubhanaAllah!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Abderrahmaan Ezzierk (?) 

Deze zocht ik! MashaAllah.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door Break_ 
> **



Haal die lipstick eens van je smurfenhoofd.



Programma doet het wel. Waarschijnlijk kan het bij jou de .dll file ('s) niet lezen ofzo. Dan moet je eerst een programma installeren die dat wel kan.

----------


## Babyface

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Oooooh, ik snap het!!!
> 
> Zooooo vet! MashaAllah! 
> 
> Alleen kzie geen namen, alleen tekentjes  Dus gewoon op goed geluk klikken.*



Mooi he? 

2500 reciteurs onder n dak. Tekentjes zeg je? Nou, om eerlijk te zien zie ik die ook.  :hihi: 

Via coderingen heb ik het geprobeerd, maar lukt niet. Ik heb het ook pas gister genstalleerd. Een keer Haahaas vragen, die weet het wel.

Als je bovenaan op de middelste woord klikt, dan krijg je lijst met alle reciteurs. Ergens klikken, dan zie je wel welke je gekozen hebt.

----------


## Spitsboef

oplichters.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/engblue...hp?page=rewaya

 :blij:

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/engblue...hp?page=rewaya
> 
> *




Djazaka Lahoe gayran zuster. Mooie site, shoukran.


Ken je deze zustersite? Waarschijnlijk wel, maar ik plaats 'm voor de zekerheid. www.nor3alanor.com 


Wa salamoe aleikoum.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Djazaka Lahoe gayran zuster. Mooie site, shoukran.
> 
> 
> Ken je deze site zustersite? Waarschijnlijk wel, maar ik plaatst 'm voor de zekerheid. www.nor3alanor.com 
> 
> 
> Wa salamoe aleikoum.*


Wa iyaak, oegtie.

Welles gezien, ja, nooit echt hlml bekeken (gaat ik nu ff doen). Barekalahu fiek. Maar kkom op de Arabische sites bijna alleen voor de recitaties, de rest begrijp ik toch niet :P. Gewoon plaatsen wat je wilt plaatsen, ook al is het dubbel, anders moeten mensen weer hlml trugbladeren enzo.

----------


## fatiha elg...

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Wa iyaak, oegtie.
> 
> Welles gezien, ja, nooit echt hlml bekeken (gaat ik nu ff doen). Barekalahu fiek. Maar kkom op de Arabische sites bijna alleen voor de recitaties, de rest begrijp ik toch niet :P. Gewoon plaatsen wat je wilt plaatsen, ook al is het dubbel, anders moeten mensen weer hlml trugbladeren enzo.*




Oke, ben ook niet zo goed in Arabisch. Jammer dat ik hier geboren ben en daarom dus nooit in Marokko op lessen heb gezeten. 


Wanneer kom je terug? Want ik mis je zo zuster fi dien..  :huil:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt



----------


## Spitsboef

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oQUdsIF9uOo

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6ir1_oBHJ...elated&search=

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zq2MxHwj9...elated&search=

Hahaha, old skool reciteren voor je pa met je broers en zussen. Die ene neuspeuteraar ben ik.  :giechel:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Citadel van de Moslim ONLINE

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Citadel van de Moslim ONLINE*


Handig! Laat ik nou net zo'n boekje van iemand hebben gekregen met al die duaa's in  :grote grijns: . 


Al zitten er op deze link ook veel die niet in het groene boekje staan.

----------


## Babyface

Ik ben echt lang niet geweest in deze topic, terwijl ik 'm wou blijven uppen. Zo slecht ben ik..

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Handig! Laat ik nou net zo'n boekje van iemand hebben gekregen met al die duaa's in . 
> 
> 
> Al zitten er op deze link ook veel die niet in het groene boekje staan.*


O, van wie?  :zozo: 

Ik heb niet echt gecheckt welke er wel en niet in staan. Maar is zekers handig, ja... Soms ging ik echt overtypen van dat boekje, moeite doen enzo  :watte?:

----------


## Spitsboef

> _Geplaatst door Babyface_ 
> *Ik ben echt lang niet geweest in deze topic, terwijl ik 'm wou blijven uppen. Zo slecht ben ik..*

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *O, van wie? 
> 
> Ik heb niet echt gecheckt welke er wel en niet in staan. Maar is zekers handig, ja... Soms ging ik echt overtypen van dat boekje, moeite doen enzo *


Ow, gewoon. Iemand  :vreemd:  


Jawel. Er staan er een paar waarvan ik zeker weet dat ze in mijn boekje niet staan. Ze hebben et waarschijnlijk ook speciaal op inet gezet om het luilakken als jouw makkelijker te maken  :hihi:  .

----------


## Pixelshade

http://www.islamictube.net/view_vide...b1bb3bd89e800c

Uitleg over Da3wa. Ik werd persoonlijk door dit filmpje weer eens met me kop op de feiten gedrukt. 

Aanrader voor iedereen.

----------


## MaNaNa

Aanrader:



_Dhikr en innerlijke vrede.
De titel van dit boek, "Voor Dag en Dauw", is heel zorgvuldig en speciaal gekozen en belicht die kostbare, maar vaak veronachtzaamde tijd, gedurende de nacht: de tijd waarin Allah het meest nabij is en het ontvankelijkst is voor Zijn dienaren.Iedere nacht is de periode die het meest bijdraagt tot reflectie en tot innerlijke ontwikkeling, het laatste deel van de nacht. Het is voor ons hart de best mogelijke gelegenheid om er met je gedachten bij te zijn, aandachtig te zijn en vrij te zijn van wereldse beslommeringen.Dit boek is een verzameling van adviezen voor spirituele en innerlijke ontwikkeling van Oestah Khoerram Moerad, een dierbare en geliefde leraar. In deze adviezen beschrijft hij het doel van de gelovige -de rechtstreekse wens om te streven naar de tevredenheid van Allah en om het paradijs te bereiken. Hij schetst de methoden en de middelen die ingezet moeten worden om dat uiteindelijke doel te kunnen bereiken._

----------


## Gilles de Bilde

Weet er iemand onder jullie wat Zaqqoem is?!?

----------


## Na_Logica

> _Geplaatst door Gilles de Bilde_ 
> *Weet er iemand onder jullie wat Zaqqoem is?!?*



Dat weet je denk ik zelf ook wel. Een deel ter grootte van een druppel van die boom op Aarde en BOEEMM!!! De hele wereld is er aan!

----------


## Gilles de Bilde

> _Geplaatst door Na_Logica_ 
> *Dat weet je denk ik zelf ook wel. Een deel ter grootte van een druppel van die boom op Aarde en BOEEMM!!! De hele wereld is er aan!*


Moet ik dan op mijn eigen vraag antwoorden?!?
Volgens mij staat Zaqqoem ongelijk aan BOEM.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Pixelshade_ 
> *http://www.islamictube.net/view_vide...b1bb3bd89e800c
> 
> Uitleg over Da3wa. Ik werd persoonlijk door dit filmpje weer eens met me kop op de feiten gedrukt. 
> 
> Aanrader voor iedereen.*



Hij gaat uit van een universele geloofsleer en dat is "De Islam". Juist door dat niet universalistisch te maken splijt hij een wig is de ware leer van Gd Die ten eerste aan Noach al de universele leer heeft gegeven en ontkent de diverse andere wegen die ook leiden naar Gd. Welke boodschap geef je aan potentiele "helgangers" die dat zijn alleen op grond dat ze niet Moslim zijn op grond van deze valse voorstelling? Dat Mohamed een boodschap wil uitdragen naar afgodendienaren en hij een deel van zijn volgelingen op die weg wil zetten daar actief mee bezig te zijn, lijkt bij de boodschap over Da3wa van deze persoon, die als ex-Christen ook weinig van de Bijbel begrepen schijn te hebben, een beetje doorgeschoten te zijn door iedere niet-moslim als "afgodendienaar" te beschouwen.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

Deze topic is niet bedoeld voor discussies.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Deze topic is niet bedoeld voor discussies.*



Wie beslist dat?

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wie beslist dat?*


De topicstarter?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *De topicstarter?*



"Title says it all.

Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.

Geen hatred aub, alleen vetheid plaatsen aub. "


En jij noemt mijn vette commentaar "hatred"? Heb je de video's wel goed bekenen?

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *"Title says it all.
> 
> Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.
> 
> Geen hatred aub, alleen vetheid plaatsen aub. "
> 
> 
> En jij noemt mijn vette commentaar "hatred"? Heb je de video's wel goed bekenen?*


Nee, ik noem jouw commentaar geen hatred, morron, waar lees je dat?! Ik zeg dat deze topic niet bedoeld is voor discussies. Wil je erover discussiren neem het mee naar een andere topic. Ik begrijp niet waarom deze topic WEER verhuisd is naar dit forum. Alleen stiffheads hiero.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Nee, ik noem jouw commentaar geen hatred, morron, waar lees je dat?! Ik zeg dat deze topic niet bedoeld is voor discussies. Wil je erover discussiren neem het mee naar een andere topic. Ik begrijp niet waarom deze topic WEER verhuisd is naar dit forum. Alleen stiffheads hiero.*



Oh... nu is de vertaling van "Title says it all.

Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.

*Geen hatred aub* , alleen vetheid plaatsen aub" op eens "niet bedoeld is voor discussies". Duidelijk.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Oh... nu is de vertaling van "Title says it all.
> 
> Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.
> 
> Geen hatred aub , alleen vetheid plaatsen aub" op eens "niet bedoeld is voor discussies". Duidelijk.*


ReTiCeNtt = de topicstarter, de topicstarter zegt: "Deze topic is niet bedoeld voor discussies." Fijn dat het eindelijk duidelijk is.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *ReTiCeNtt = de topicstarter, de topicstarter zegt: "Deze topic is niet bedoeld voor discussies." Fijn dat het eindelijk duidelijk is.*


Nou, eigenlijk helemaal niet. Deze topic start met : ZwYgStErr 
MPS, it's a lifestyle!

Geslacht: Onzijdig 
Registratie: Oct 2002
Locatie: PrikBordLand.
Berichten: 9500
Strafpunten: 0


Status: Afwezig
(zie profiel voor meer info) 




- Islam enzo... (#) 
Title says it all.

Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.

Geen hatred aub, alleen vetheid plaatsen aub. "'


...waar kom jij in het beeld?


Trouwens, mijn "Hij gaat uit van een universele geloofsleer en dat is "De Islam". Juist door dat niet universalistisch te maken splijt hij een wig is de ware leer van Gd Die ten eerste aan Noach al de universele leer heeft gegeven en ontkent de diverse andere wegen die ook leiden naar Gd. Welke boodschap geef je aan potentiele "helgangers" die dat zijn alleen op grond dat ze niet Moslim zijn op grond van deze valse voorstelling? Dat Mohamed een boodschap wil uitdragen naar afgodendienaren en hij een deel van zijn volgelingen op die weg wil zetten daar actief mee bezig te zijn, lijkt bij de boodschap over Da3wa van deze persoon, die als ex-Christen ook weinig van de Bijbel begrepen schijn te hebben, een beetje doorgeschoten te zijn door iedere niet-moslim als "afgodendienaar" te beschouwen."

..is alleen commentaar. Niks discussie.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Nou, eigenlijk helemaal niet. Deze topic start met : ZwYgStErr 
> MPS, it's a lifestyle!
> 
> Geslacht: Onzijdig 
> Registratie: Oct 2002
> Locatie: PrikBordLand.
> Berichten: 9500
> Strafpunten: 0
> ...


Ik ben ZwYgStErr.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Nou, eigenlijk helemaal niet. Deze topic start met : ZwYgStErr 
> MPS, it's a lifestyle!
> 
> Geslacht: Onzijdig 
> Registratie: Oct 2002
> Locatie: PrikBordLand.
> Berichten: 9500
> Strafpunten: 0
> ...


Zo begint een discussie, ja. Wij zijn nu wel echt aan het discussieren. Doei.  :moe:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Ik ben ZwYgStErr.*



Waar lees jij dan "Geen discussie" bij het begin van dit topic? 

"Oh... nu is de vertaling van "Title says it all.

Alles wat met Islam te maken heeft.

Geen hatred aub , alleen vetheid plaatsen aub" op eens "niet bedoeld is voor discussies". Duidelijk."

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Zo begint een discussie, ja. Wij zijn nu wel echt aan het discussieren. Doei. *



Dit noem jij inhoudelijk discussieren? Natuurlijk als jij te pas en te onpas beslist wat wat is. Beetje autoritair.

----------


## Gilles de Bilde

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Hij gaat uit van een universele geloofsleer en dat is "De Islam". Juist door dat niet universalistisch te maken splijt hij een wig is de ware leer van Gd Die ten eerste aan Noach al de universele leer heeft gegeven en ontkent de diverse andere wegen die ook leiden naar Gd. Welke boodschap geef je aan potentiele "helgangers" die dat zijn alleen op grond dat ze niet Moslim zijn op grond van deze valse voorstelling? Dat Mohamed een boodschap wil uitdragen naar afgodendienaren en hij een deel van zijn volgelingen op die weg wil zetten daar actief mee bezig te zijn, lijkt bij de boodschap over Da3wa van deze persoon, die als ex-Christen ook weinig van de Bijbel begrepen schijn te hebben, een beetje doorgeschoten te zijn door iedere niet-moslim als "afgodendienaar" te beschouwen.*


Ik heb moeite te begrijpen wat je bedoelt... Misschien eerst wat aan mijn slaaptekort doen alvorens je te vragen om een uitleg...

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Gilles de Bilde_ 
> *Ik heb moeite te begrijpen wat je bedoelt... Misschien eerst wat aan mijn slaaptekort doen alvorens je te vragen om een uitleg...*



Ja...kan zijn. Ik reageerde n.a.v. wat wordt gezegd in die video http://www.islamictube.net/view_vid...9b1bb3bd89e800c

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Dit noem jij inhoudelijk discussieren? Natuurlijk als jij te pas en te onpas beslist wat wat is. Beetje autoritair.*


Nee, (wederom) waar lees je dat? Ik zei discussieren, niet inhoudelijk discussieren. Ik beslis niet wat iets wel of niet is, ik zeg gewoon dat deze topic niet voor discussieren bedoeld is. My God,

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Nee, (wederom) waar lees je dat? Ik zei discussieren, niet inhoudelijk discussieren. Ik beslis niet wat iets wel of niet is, ik zeg gewoon dat deze topic niet voor discussieren bedoeld is. My God,*




En ik zeg dat het WEL een topic is voor discussie...inhoudelijk te verstaan. Begrepen??! Als je niet mee doet inhoudelijk of oppervlakkig reageer dan helemaal niet!

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

-edit-

----------


## ronald

Hij gaat uit van een universele geloofsleer en dat is "De Islam". Juist door dat niet universalistisch te maken splijt hij een wig is de ware leer van Gd Die ten eerste aan Noach al de universele leer heeft gegeven en ontkent de diverse andere wegen die ook leiden naar Gd. Welke boodschap geef je aan potentiele "helgangers" die dat zijn alleen op grond dat ze niet Moslim zijn op grond van deze valse voorstelling? Dat Mohamed een boodschap wil uitdragen naar afgodendienaren en hij een deel van zijn volgelingen op die weg wil zetten daar actief mee bezig te zijn, lijkt bij de boodschap over Da3wa van deze persoon, die als ex-Christen ook weinig van de Bijbel begrepen schijn te hebben, een beetje doorgeschoten te zijn door iedere niet-moslim als "afgodendienaar" te beschouwen.

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *En ik zeg dat het WEL een topic is voor discussie...inhoudelijk te verstaan. Begrepen??! Als je niet mee doet inhoudelijk of oppervlakkig reageer dan helemaal niet!*



Mankeer jij iets aan je ogen ofzo?  :maf3:  

Ze is de topicstartster en als zij wil dat haar topic bedoeld is voor de moslims (en anderen) die hier hun Islam gerelateerde links willen plaatsen dan zijn zij vrij dit te doen. Wanneer zij hier een discussie topic van wilde maken dan was dit reeds gebeurd en niet omdat jij dit effkes eist nu.


Dit is haar topic en dat moet jij accepteren zoniet wegblijven met je commentaar in dit topic, daar open je je eigen topic maar voor.


Jij dit keer begrepen??!

----------


## GoldenPower

Ik snap niet waarom deze topic hier naartoe is verplaatst. Alsof men wil dat WSDB van enige Islam onderwerpen vrijgemaakt dient te worden. 

Beheer weet dondersgoed dat de meeste jongeren aldaar dit forum niet bezoeken en daardoor misschien wel achterblijven in kennis opdoen tav wat hier geplaatst wordt. 
Wordt daar iets geopend wat voor een ieder prikker aldaar nuttig is om te weten en maar 1 klik weg verwijderd is, wordt het ontregeld en hier naartoe verplaatst.

Deze topic had op WSDB kunnen blijven aangezien het geen discussietopic betreft maar eerder een ruimte om eigen inzichten ter kennisgeving te plaatsen.


3la sise, niet stimulerend voor de jongeren op WSDB deze tactiek. We weten wel wat we doen niet beheer.


Mvg,

fatiha

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Mankeer jij iets aan je ogen ofzo?  
> 
> Ze is de topicstartster en als zij wil dat haar topic bedoeld is voor de moslims (en anderen) die hier hun Islam gerelateerde links willen plaatsen dan zijn zij vrij dit te doen. Wanneer zij hier een discussie topic van wilde maken dan was dit reeds gebeurd en niet omdat jij dit effkes eist nu.
> 
> 
> Dit is haar topic en dat moet jij accepteren zoniet wegblijven met je commentaar in dit topic, daar open je je eigen topic maar voor.
> 
> 
> Jij dit keer begrepen??!*



Belachelijk...alsof dat wat zij wil te eisen is. Wat jij doet is nog meer van de gekke. Je klinkt dictatoriaal en ik heb een flauw vermoeden dat de inhoud van mijn bericht je hiertoe drijft.

Ps. Kijk het regelement eens na.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *
> Mvg,
> 
> fatiha*


*Fataha* فَتَح
فَتحا ؛ يَفتَح

To open, explain, grant, disclose, let out, give victory, conquer, judge, decide.

_Fatth_ فتّاح: Judge.
_Maftih_ مفاتح plu. of _Miftah_ مفتح or _Mifth_ مفتاح: Keys, Treasures.
_Fattaha_ فتّح (_II_): To open.
_Mufattahun_ مفتح: Openened.
_Istafaha_ استفح (_X_): To ask assistance, ask for a judgment or decision, seek succour, begin, seek victory.

*Fataha* فضتَح (_prf. 3rd. p. m. sing._): He opened, disclosed.
*Fatah* فَتحوا (_prf. 3rd. p. m. plu._): They opened.
*Fatahn* فَتحنا (_prf. 1st. p. plu._): We opened; We have given victory.
*Yaftahu* يفتح (_imp. 3rd. p. m. sing._): He shall judge; He may grant.
*Iftah* افتح (_prt. m. sing._): Decide.
*Futihat* فتحت (_pp. 3rd. p. f. sing._): Be opened; Let loose.
*Tufattahu* تفتّح (_pip. 3rd. p. f. sing. II._): Will be opened.
*Istaftah* اِستفحوا (_prf. 3rd. p. m. plu. X._): They besought a judgment.
*Yastaftihna* يستفتحون (_imp. 3rd. p. m. plu. X._): The seek victory.
*Tastaftih* تستفتحوا (_imp. 2nd. p. m. plu. X._ Final _Nn_ dropped): You sought victory; sought a decision.
*Ftihn* فاتحين (_act.pic. m. plu._): Deciders; Who open the truth.
*Mifattahtun* مفتّح (_pis.pic. f. sing. II._): Opened ones.
*Maftih* مفاتح (_n. plu._): Treasures; Hoarded wealth; Keys.
*Al-Ftiha* الفاتحة : The opening; chapter of the Holy Qur'n.
*Al-Fatth* الفتّاح (_n. nts._): Supreme Judge. One of the excellent names of Allh.

The root with its above forms has been used in The Holy Qur'n 38 times.

Source : Dictionary of The Holy Qur'n ('Abdul Mannn 'Omar)

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Da3wa 
> *


(_Fiqh ad-_)_da3wa_ discussie :

The multiple nature of da'wa (Egdunas Racius) : http://ethesis.helsinki.fi/julkaisut...sia/vk/racius/

Abu Muhammad 'Asim Al-Maqdisi : http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/932...aheem-pdf.html

Listing : http://www.al-buruj.com/Reading%20Area.htm

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Fataha فَتَح
> فَتحا ؛ يَفتَح
> 
> To open, explain, grant, disclose, let out, give victory, conquer, judge, decide.
> 
> Fatth فتّاح: Judge.
> Maftih مفاتح plu. of Miftah مفتح or Mifth مفتاح: Keys, Treasures.
> Fattaha فتّح (II): To open.
> ...



Ohh wat mooi, mashaAllah, wat geweldig veel werk heb je eraan verricht.. ik voel me bijna schuldig.. nee dat doe ik al.. bedankt..

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Belachelijk...alsof dat wat zij wil te eisen is. Wat jij doet is nog meer van de gekke. Je klinkt dictatoriaal en ik heb een flauw vermoeden dat de inhoud van mijn bericht je hiertoe drijft.
> 
> Ps. Kijk het regelement eens na.*



Ik "klink" "dictatoriaal" ?




> *Wat jij doet is nog meer van de gekke.*





Je bericht deed het 'm niet, staat hierbuiten.

----------


## GoldenPower

> _Geplaatst door Gilles de Bilde_ 
> *Moet ik dan op mijn eigen vraag antwoorden?!?
> Volgens mij staat Zaqqoem ongelijk aan BOEM.*



Nee, het rijmt erop  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Als jij wilt kan je op je eigen vraag antwoord geven, zo slim ben jij wel  :Wink:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://www.islamictube.net/view_vide...type=&category

----------


## Gilles de Bilde

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ja...kan zijn. Ik reageerde n.a.v. wat wordt gezegd in die video http://www.islamictube.net/view_vid...9b1bb3bd89e800c*


Wat wordt er eigenlijk gezegd in de video? Zeg anders na hoeveel minuten ongeveer 'hij' iets vertelt naar aanleiding waarvan jij iets weigert.

----------


## Gilles de Bilde

> _Geplaatst door GoldenPower_ 
> *Nee, het rijmt erop  
> 
> 
> Als jij wilt kan je op je eigen vraag antwoord geven, zo slim ben jij wel *


Omhooggevallen hoopje mest.  :rood:

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> 
> 
> Source : Dictionary of The Holy Qur'n ('Abdul Mannn 'Omar)


Hoe kom je daar aan? waar kan ik die ook kopen of downloaden ?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Gilles de Bilde_ 
> *Wat wordt er eigenlijk gezegd in de video? Zeg anders na hoeveel minuten ongeveer 'hij' iets vertelt naar aanleiding waarvan jij iets weigert.*



http://www.islamictube.net/view_vide...b1bb3bd89e800c
This is a good topic discussed by a Formmer Christian youth Misister who`s now a Muslim Elhamdulila and is involved in Dawa full time ...
... nou, de evangelisatiedrift zit er nog goed in, alleen nu radicaler.

Op 4:18 min. van de video zegt hij vanuit de Koran: "Invite or call people unto the way of your Lord with wisdom and good speech and agrue with them or duscourse with then in a way that is hassan. "
Ok mooi, dit gaat over Da3wra. De verplichting op de gemeente mensen te hebben die zich hiet voor inzetten. Dit is een unieke gift aan de Moslims. Men houdt het woord van Allah niet voor zichzelf maar geeft het door totdat er niemand meer overblijft: dwz de gehele wereld. 
Op 12:40 min. zegt hij dat er in de VS 3 miljoen mensen per jaar dood gaan. 2,11 % van de bevolking is Moslim. Dus 279.000 Moslims sterven ,et de Islam. De rest, 2,7 miljoen zonder. Zij gaan naar de hel zonder Islam en zijn verloren. Er is geen redding. De leugen.

Op 15.00 min wordt Sura Bakra aangehaald. 
Sura Bakra 159. Voorzeker, degenen, die hetgeen Wij aan tekenen en leiding hebben neergezonden, verbergen, nadat Wij zein het Boek aan de mensen duidelijk hebben gemaakt, zijn het, die God vervloekt en zij die het recht hebben te vervloeken, vervloeken hen ook. 

160. Maar zij, die berouw hebben en zich beteren en (de Waarheid) verkondigen, dezen zijn het, tot wie Ik Mij met vergiffenis wend - Ik ben Berouwaanvaardend, Genadevol. 

Hij die "de boodschap" verbergt is vervloekt. Ook om die reden zijn ook de Joden vervloekt omdat zij Gds boodschap voor zich hielden. Weer een leugen. De Joden hebben hun eigen missie met de 613 ge- en verboden gekregen om die als volk uit te voeren, levend in Israel. Naast deze opdracht aan de Joden heeft Gd een verbond met Noach gesloten die voor de gehele mensheid geldt. Er is een universalistische Gdsdienst. Er zijn meerdere wegen die naar de hemel leiden. 

Zo gaat hij maar door.

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *http://www.islamictube.net/view_vide...b1bb3bd89e800c
> This is a good topic discussed by a Formmer Christian youth Misister who`s now a Muslim Elhamdulila and is involved in Dawa full time ...
> ... nou, de evangelisatiedrift zit er nog goed in, alleen nu radicaler.
> 
> Zo gaat hij maar door.*


And your point being?  :moe:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *And your point being? *



Hij gaat uit van een universele geloofsleer en dat is "De Islam". Juist door dat niet universalistisch te maken splijt hij een wig is de ware leer van Gd Die ten eerste aan Noach al de universele leer heeft gegeven en ontkent de diverse andere wegen die ook leiden naar Gd. Welke boodschap geef je aan potentiele "helgangers" die dat zijn alleen op grond dat ze niet Moslim zijn op grond van deze valse voorstelling? Dat Mohamed een boodschap wil uitdragen naar afgodendienaren en hij een deel van zijn volgelingen op die weg wil zetten daar actief mee bezig te zijn, lijkt bij de boodschap over Da3wa van deze persoon, die als ex-Christen ook weinig van de Bijbel begrepen schijn te hebben, een beetje doorgeschoten te zijn door iedere niet-moslim als "afgodendienaar" te beschouwen.

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Hij gaat uit van een universele geloofsleer en dat is "De Islam". Juist door dat niet universalistisch te maken splijt hij een wig is de ware leer van Gd Die ten eerste aan Noach al de universele leer heeft gegeven en ontkent de diverse andere wegen die ook leiden naar Gd. Welke boodschap geef je aan potentiele "helgangers" die dat zijn alleen op grond dat ze niet Moslim zijn op grond van deze valse voorstelling? Dat Mohamed een boodschap wil uitdragen naar afgodendienaren en hij een deel van zijn volgelingen op die weg wil zetten daar actief mee bezig te zijn, lijkt bij de boodschap over Da3wa van deze persoon, die als ex-Christen ook weinig van de Bijbel begrepen schijn te hebben, een beetje doorgeschoten te zijn door iedere niet-moslim als "afgodendienaar" te beschouwen.*


Ik snap er nu nog minder van. Dat kan te maken hebben met het feit dat ik niet geinteresseerd ben. Het kan ook te maken hebben met je onsamenhangende poging tot uitleg. Ik begrijp ook niet waarom je dit per se in deze topic moet verkondigen. Kun je niet een eigen topic erover openen?  :verdriet:

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Ik snap er nu nog minder van. Dat kan te maken hebben met het feit dat ik niet geinteresseerd ben. Het kan ook te maken hebben met je onsamenhangende poging tot uitleg. Ik begrijp ook niet waarom je dit per se in deze topic moet verkondigen. Kun je niet een eigen topic erover openen? *


He's juz beiing a childish ass, omdat ik heb gezegd dat deze topic niet bedoeld is voor discussies. Nu gaattie ff bewijzen dat hij heel stoer doet wattie wil, zonder zich iets aan te trekken van anderenl, "lekker puuuuuuh". Rebels hoor,  :handbang: .

DEZE TOPIC HOORT HIER GEWOON NIET.  :moe:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Ik snap er nu nog minder van. Dat kan te maken hebben met het feit dat ik niet geinteresseerd ben. Het kan ook te maken hebben met je onsamenhangende poging tot uitleg. Ik begrijp ook niet waarom je dit per se in deze topic moet verkondigen. Kun je niet een eigen topic erover openen? *



Begin jij ook al te zeuren. Kijk die video eens uit.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *He's juz beiing a childish ass, omdat ik heb gezegd dat deze topic niet bedoeld is voor discussies. Nu gaattie ff bewijzen dat hij heel stoer doet wattie wil, zonder zich iets aan te trekken van anderenl, "lekker puuuuuuh". Rebels hoor, .
> 
> DEZE TOPIC HOORT HIER GEWOON NIET. *



Misschien word je moderator en pleur je het eruit.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Misschien word je moderator en pleur je het eruit.*


O trust me, ik kan het er zo uit laten pleuren, hoor. Zonder moderator te zijn. Je wordt toch genegeerd, je discussieert meer met jezelf.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *O trust me, ik kan het er zo uit laten pleuren, hoor. Zonder moderator te zijn. Je wordt toch genegeerd, je discussieert meer met jezelf. *



Doos...hoe vaak heb je wel niet zitten reageren?? Bovendien zitten velen met hun bek vol tanden...dus ik verwacht uberhaupt niets.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Doos...hoe vaak heb je wel niet zitten reageren?? Bovendien zitten velen met hun bek vol tanden...dus ik verwacht uberhaupt niets.*


Muwahahaha! Grow the fuck up, man en kijk es ff goed naar jezelf. Deze topic is niet bedoeld voor discussies.  :duim:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Muwahahaha! Grow the fuck up, man en kijk es ff goed naar jezelf. Deze topic is niet bedoeld voor discussies. *



Wees eens wijs mens, waarom probeer jij dit dan steeds te bediscussieren? Ik doe toch wat ik wil.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Wees eens wijs mens, waarom probeer jij dit dan steeds te bediscussieren? Ik doe toch wat ik wil.*


Dat vind ik heel stoer van jou, hoor!

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ReTiCeNtt_ 
> *Dat vind ik heel stoer van jou, hoor!*


Gewoon negeren. Als hij graag wil geloven dat niemand inhoudelijk op hem reageert omdat mensen niets hebben in te brengen op wat hij zegt moet hij dat vooral doen. Uiteindelijk bereikt ie er nix mee. Hij verspilt hooguit zijn energie door steeds dingen te posten waar we over zouden moeten discussiren  :moe:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Gewoon negeren. Als hij graag wil geloven dat niemand inhoudelijk op hem reageert omdat mensen niets hebben in te brengen op wat hij zegt moet hij dat vooral doen. Uiteindelijk bereikt ie er nix mee. Hij verspilt hooguit zijn energie door steeds dingen te posten waar we over zouden moeten discussiren *



Je hebt wel een hoge dunk van jezelf zeg.

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Je hebt wel een hoge dunk van jezelf zeg.*


Yep. Problemen mee?  :grote grijns:

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Cheeky girl_ 
> *Yep. Problemen mee? *



Je omgeving zal er wel mee hebben leren leven...het is meer voor jezelf. Je komt jezelf nog wel eens tegen en dat je je realiseert dat je toch tig keer een discussie warm heb zitten houden. Dom van jou uit gezien. Hoogmoed komt ten val.

----------


## Cheeky girl

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Je omgeving zal er wel mee hebben leren leven...het is meer voor jezelf. Je komt jezelf nog wel eens tegen en dat je je realiseert dat je toch tig keer een discussie warm heb zitten houden. Dom van jou uit gezien. Hoogmoed komt ten val.*


Mensen dwingen tot discussie door kinderachtig gedrag lijkt me ook niet bepaald bewonderenswaardig gedrag. Als je echt wilde discussiren had je daar een andere topic voor kunnen openen. Het is geen moeite.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

> Hasan bin 'Abdullah Al 'Awadh reciting Surah no.36 Surah-Yasin. This kid has the most gifted voice i have ever heard,Alhamdulillah. Inshallah he'll be famous when he's older.
> 
> To everyone who is reading this, this is NOT as we used to know.
> 
> is the one who recites Surah Muzzammil and the other ones, this kid is different.

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://quranwithdvd.com/

----------


## ReTiCeNtt

http://www.islaammail.com/sahaba/sahaba_list.asp

Korte verhaaltjes over sahaaba, leuk om aan kinderen te vertellen (Let wel: vertellen, niet voorlezen aub : p).

Alleen staat er als je de linkjes opent bij elke "naam" Zayd ibn Thaatbit, foutje denk ik...

----------


## ZwYgStErr



----------

